# Ashes, all [closed]



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

The Past
 It's been 1000 years since the collapse of Amric, the great empire. Theirs was a time of prosperity, enlightenment and equality for most. Sadly, as such thing often are, it was also a time of crime, greed and corruption. The great empire spanned nearly the entire continent and had lasted for hundreds of years. It died in a few, short days in violence and fire. The legends say that the flames in some areas reached thousands of feet into the air, lighting the night sky, and the heat could be felt for miles in any direction.
 Once the fires burnt out, there followed years of struggling just to survive as the smoke and ash nearly blotted out the sun. It was during this time that the creatures of legend returned. Goblins, orcs, and other even more evil creatures came from wherever they'd been hiding and nearly wiped out the more goodly races. Good was on the brink of extinction. But they survived by banding together. Humans, Elves, Dwarves and Halflings, along with other goodly races, banded together in ways that they had never had to before in small city states, viciously defended from the encroaching hoards.
 Gradually they fought back the monsters and established small duchies, principalities and feifdoms emerged from the city-states of the past, ruled by the whoever could hold power.

The Present
The Dukedom of Gravos, ruled by Grieve Declan, is a medium sized dukedom located on the east coast of the continent. It is a somewhat vibrant state, having access to minor mineral deposits, logging, farming, and several seaports, the major of which is Ertham. Lately, though, Gravos has been in tense negotiations with their western neighbors, Pienn, over mineral rights in the central Palach mountains. There's even been talk that, if an accord cannot be reached, Gravos may wage war on Pienn and attempt to annex them by force.
 As if that weren't enough, there have been recent reports that monstrous forces, Goblins, orcs, Kobolds and more, have been seen in force in the wilder parts of the duchy, prompting many to urge Grieve to break off negotiations with Pienn and focus, instead, on the monster problem.

Herons' Hollow
 The town of Heron's Hollow sits on the river Llem and is run by Townmaster Evendur, a tall, dark-skinned Chondathan. Heron's hollow is, primarily, a trade town. Sending food from the surrounding farms, as well as raw lumber and a few metal goods up and down the river by barge and to the outlying hamlets by wagon. Heron's hold boasts a standing watch of twenty, arranged into 4 'hands' of five. Each pair reports to an 'Arm' who, in turn, reports to the Townmaster.
 Heron's Hollow also is home to the Church of the Seven Stones, a massive stone building that allows worship of any of the goodly gods and is overseen by Anastrianna Siannodel, a High Elf that has been the matriarch of the church as long as anyone can remember. She stands nearly six feet tall with bronzed skin and coppry hair.
 There are many merchants, including smiths, coopers, brewers, and bakers as well as commoners and farmers who frequent Herons' Hollow; not to mention the barge captains and crew, that make Herons' Hollow busy for a medium sized town. One of the more popular gathering places is a local pub called 'The Rusty Hen', which features a very good local brew and some of the best food in town. It is run by Alton and Cora Thorngage, a Halfling couple who are always happy to see regulars.
 The town offers a open air market twice per month.

 Lately there has been more goods, particularly raw ore, timbers and food, passing up and down the river. Rumors abound as to why this might be. Every speculation, from expansion of the Duchy to a influx of new residents to preparing for war are discussed and debated at length. Coupled with the reports of the tense negotiations with Pienn and the increased reports of monster activity, including reports of Goblins, orcs and worse, Herons' Hollow is a town on edge.
 With the exception of Bree, and possibly Ashurn, you've all been in town for about 2-3 weeks, doing odd jobs and getting by as best you can.
[sblock] I encourage you all to give details on what you may have been doing during your time in Herons' Hollow and to find ways for your characters to cross paths. Have fun and be creative! Don't worry about making up names or places, it's all good.[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 2, 2014)

"Well, hope this is far enough.", as Ashurn mutters to himself_. "Been on the run for a week now, haven't seen them since. Let's hope I've lost them. *Sigh*"

Ashurn steps into the town of Heron's Hollow, "A busy town. Great. Should be easy to keep low here. Maybe a job or two as well, the coin pouch is getting a little too light."

"Now, I should probably go around the town looking for work.",  Ashurn starts heading to the bounty board by the militia building and plans to visit the church as well before going to the local tavern to look for a place to rest and maybe some information on the recent happenings of the country. As Ashurn has been on the run, seeking refuge from places to places, he hadn't had the time to get himself updated on recent events.


_http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?356981-Ashes-all&p=6349516&viewfull=1#post6349516 Ashurn Greyrat's character sheet.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

Bree clapped her hands as she came into the room.  "Alright Soldiers, good work, back on duty at first light, but before that... It seems Nym here owes us all a round." she ribbed the elf about his earlier bet.

A soft chuckle from the assembled members of the hand as they hang their weapons in the watch house.   

As Bree steps out the door she turns to say "But lets hustle, last one to the tavern buys the second round."

"Wait just a minute here!" shouts Roberc the halfling.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2014)

Lester holds his letter open to read in one hand why he idly picks at a half-finished plate of food on the table in front of him. As alone as the tavern can afford, off in a corner. Tomorrow should be the last of next to last day he must spend in Heron's Hollow, then there was a modest but reputable library he wished to investigate a couple of towns away. 

The mage drops the letter onto the able, wipes his hands together and on the sides of his robes, then pulls up the left sleeve. Having used up his last scrap of parchment for the time being his arm becomes his parchment as he grabs his quill and scribbles down some thoughts that had just seized him on his bare skin. 

Occupied like this, he probably does not even notice anyone else in particular who comes in.

Until quite recently the apprentice of a respected member of the College of Wizards, Lester has been in recent months investigated the mystery promised by a letter he had received from another college member, Viarmon Tresqet, a friend of his former master Saulgar Crezdym. One particularly worrisome fact: Viarmon Tresqet was, on good authority, dead. 

Lester was in Heron's Hollow to seek the guidance of a local loremonger, Toulka Fermir, and do examine the private collections of several other residents. Toulka had been most helpful in that regard, as Lester lacks any kind of social grace or leverage with which he might otherwise gained access to residents' homes. The research might have proceeded more quickly but a man had to eat. Even with his meagre magical talents Lester was able to find a few jobs to pay the tab of the tavern where he had been staying. This tavern.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2014)

At the other end of the small tavern's main room, sits a copper-skined elf, with his feet up on a second chair. There's a few empty glasses in front of him, but it's not clear that he's been drinking. 

There's a small alms box on the table with him, and a candle stub, but it's not lit right now. Over the course of the past hour or two he's been joined by various individuals, none of whom look any more respectable than he does. Though each one earns a slightly disapproving look from Cora Thorngage the proprietress, she's not overly concerned since it was she who allowed him this table in the first place. 

This table is the Mission, as the priest calls it. And he's happy to talk to anyone who comes by, offer them guidance and a prayer if they want it, though to the deeply devout, his liturgy feels a bit weak. He'll pray to any god you choose on your behalf, and the casual feel lacks the formality that many crave form the church, but offers instead an accessibility. 

The priest himself is a good listener. He'll ask a few questions, and listen to what you have to say, often matching your toe or your fervour with his own. There are reasons for this behaviour, but not ones he volunteers. He talks to many travellers, as well as to those who work in the guard, and the local merchants.

The elf looks humble, and for the most part he's relaxed. His name is Heron, and he's been here for several weeks. He laughs at the similarity between the name of this small town and his own, and if asked about it, he'll imply that he helped found the town over a century ago, and he wanted to come back to see how it was doing. That's probably a joke, but elves aren't especially known for their jests.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2014)

Noticing Lester, Heron realizes that here is one person who has not spoken to him, even though he is apparently staying here at the Rusty Hen. he makes a decision.

Heron reaches into the alms box and grabs enough to buy a drink. He stands, stretching his legs, and reveals the holy symbol -- a cord of twisted metal, that might be an abstract  representation of lightning or of bundled wheat -- dangling from his belt, next to the scabbard that carries the short and unadorned blade he carries. 

He goes to the bar, and orders a drink of whatever the lone figure in the corner has been drinking, and takes it over to him.  "My name's Heron. You look like you might need to talk to someone," he suggests, putting the drink down. "You're welcome to join me at the Mission, if you like." He indicates his table with his eyes. "If not, I understand. Be well."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2014)

_Poof!_ Lester's train of thought evaporates and he justs sits there, still, for a stunned moment. "I-I am feeling a bit parched, thanks," he stammers, taking the mug. "Lester. I do need to talk to someone. But I do not know who it is. I am reasonably certain it is not you though, no offence." The mage blinks. "N-not that that means I could not use a break."

Suddenly in a flurry Lester clears up his materials and stuffs them into various pockets and his pack. Then it occurs to him: "The Mission?" Despite the relative handicap of been near-completely oblivious, he did eventually notice the elf sitting at the same table day after day. That was not what he was referring to, was it?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ashurn
[sblock]
 Checking the bounty board, you are relieved to not see your face plastered there and happy to see that there are several roughly-written postings for general labor, mostly around the dock areas.
 It's easy enough to find work, though most of it is hard, physical, dirty jobs. Your time is spent loading and unloading barges as well as working general repairs on nets.
 During this time, you've managed to meet and become at least casual friends with several of the local merchants and the other dock/barge workers. Time away from the docks is mostly spent either helping out around town or in your room ad Flanigans, a local flophouse. It's not pretty, put it's pest free and cheap.
After work one night, one of your cohorts, a lean, whipcord strong human by the name of Dendrik says in his thick accent 'you spend too much time looking at  board and in widow Flaniagan's larder, my friend. You need drink. Tonight, we go to Rusty Hen. You see what real food and drink are like!' He lets out ahearty laugh and smacks your shoulder in a friendly way.
[/sblock]
Bree
[sblock]
 Your hand trailing in your wake, you stride from the barracks into The Rusty Hen where you see Cora Thorngage who immediately squares off against you, her stout, 3 foot body blocking your path. '*AHA!*' She says, her rosy smile full, '*Back to break more tables? Not tonight, Bree! Even if you are the watch!*' With that, she laughs, runs up to you and hugs your leg (not for the first time). '*Sit! I'll bring you ales and some bread. Fresh apple pie today, straight from Farmer Stegs orchard today!*'
[/sblock]
Lester
[sblock]
The private collections of the hollow turned out to be meager at best. While there were a few pieces that dated back a hundred years or so, nothing could be verified as from the time of Amric, which would be a true find.
 Toulka the sage was helpful and seemed almost charmed by your social awkwardness and could only give general information but did say that, as it was a sea port, Crown Point might be a better place to start looking for who, or what, might have caused Viarmons' death.
 In the Hen, a server comes up to see you picking at the plate "Is it not good? Not right? I'll fix it!' He grabs for the plate just as you turn back from making notes on your arm and you just miss clocking him right in the face with your elbow.
He dances out of the way and you see a copper skinned elf standing at your side, he says  "My name's Heron. You look like you might need to talk to someone. You're welcome to join me at the Mission, if you like." He indicates his table with his eyes. "If not, I understand. Be well."
[sblock]
 So liam is now Lester? okay.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Heron
[sblock]
 Cora seems consternated that Heron has been parked at a table for four, but no-one else seems to want to stay at the table for more than a few minutes. She almost seems glad that you've gotten up, until she sees that you've left your candles there, indicating your return.
 [sblock]
 Holding service in a pub? Love it!
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

 The Hen is busy with patrons and staff bustling about. Everyone seems to be talking and you can easily pick up bits here and there talking about the trade talks with Pienn, the recent increase in monsterous activity nearby, the increased trade up and down the river and many other subjects.
 Cora and Alton bustle about taking and filling orders, each plate looking and smelling like works of delicious art.

As all are tucking into your meals of choice, you hear from outside the sound of the bells of The Seven Stone ringing. At this, all of the patrons go quiet as there are only two times that the bells ring: one, at times of funerals and, two, when the Townmaster calls an assembly. Neither has happened in a month or more.
 Alton shouts across the pub '*must bee a meeting. Let's go see what he wants, then meet back here for pie. We trust ya all to come back. Don't be abusin' it!*'

With a quiet murmur, everyone exits and makes there way to the large courtyard in front of The Seven Stones, where a bench and a table have been made into a hasty stage which Townmaster Evendur stands upon. Even in the waning light you can see that is face is drawn and a look of worry is set heavily upon it. 'Good people of Herons' hold, he begins,'I am sorry to draw you out at this hour but there is dire news.
*'Earlier today, a man, a runner, arrived at our east gate battered, exhausted and dirty. With the ministrations of the Seven, he was able to tell us that Crown Point has been attacked by an unknown, monstrous force. Unfortunately, we do not know how many or who may be injured or worse. I have sent a bird to the Melinar to get this information to the Duke. I have not yet received a reply, however I feel confident that he would do as I am about to.
 'First, I ask you, all of you, to take whatever you can spare, whether it be food, clothes, blankets or anything else to Wagonmaster Petros so that they can be carted to Crown point as soon as possible.
 'Second, I ask that anyone who feels that they may be able to help with the rebuilding to come to the town hall so that efforts may be coordinated.
 'Third, I must ask that everyone be exceedingly careful outside of town. I have asked Denrik the smith and both Arms to draw up plans for a militia. Hopefully it will not be necessary, but we can no longer ignore the threats in our own back yard.
'And, finally, I would ask all of you to hold the people of Crown Point in your prayers to whatever Gods you may hold in your hearts. Thank you.'
*
The crowd is subdued and more sombre heading back towards the Hen. Any of you can easily pick up refrains of 'those poor people', 'about time for a militia' and 'the Duke'll have to send soldiers now'.

The four of you stand in the courtyard, the last to head back to the Hen.



Spoiler



Great job creating stuff, guys/gals. I don't know how you all feel but I *like* it when I get to contribute to the world.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 4, 2014)

With a half-eaten pie in his hand and a mouthful of pie, Ashurn turns around and took a look at the other three people who also stayed behind.

With some effort, Ashurn swallows the pie in his mouth and managed to squeeze out an awkward greeting, "Hi. I'm Ashurn. Nice to meet you...". And proceed to chomp down the rest of the pie.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 4, 2014)

"Heron," says the coppery elf in the dark robe. Hands in his pockets, he leans against one of th enlarge stones that are arranged through the assembly area. He looks round at the others.

He nods his head towards another in the group. 
"Lester here and I were just introducing ourselves at the pub. I'm thinking of going to see what they're saying at the town hall," he adds. "See what I maybe can do. Any one else interested in coming? If the deal's no good, you can always volunteer for the militia later. "  

He turns to Bree, whom he has not yet met. "Maybe some of us already have?"


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 4, 2014)

Lester's shoulders sag. "There were research materials that I need in Crown Point," he says dejectedly. "If they have been overrun I may never figure this thing out..."


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 5, 2014)

Bree listens to the announcement, first with shock, then worry, then determination on her face.   The moment it is over she turns to the members of her hand.   "Roberc, you're mother has all those blankets right?  Go get those, Dorna, gather what supplies we can stand to spare....   And then some...  I'll check with the Arm, see what our orders are going forward."

Even as she speakers the members of her hand are rushing off to get to work.

It's at this moment she notices Heron speaking to her.  "I am Hand Bree Windrivver, thank you for volunteering, your help will be greatly appriciated, you'll need to head down to the town hall to receive orders though, I have not been assigned to militia command."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2014)

"Not sure I have volunteered yet," Heron says, a little surprised at both the rudeness and presumption of the militia person Bree. In the time he's been running the mission two of the members of this particular maniple have come to talk to him at the Mission. Roberc only came the once, but Miri has been visiting him at the end of almost every shift, in which time Heron has heard about the workload and pressures associated with serving in the militia in this small town. No doubt this one barking orders is feeling the same pressures.

Bree seems distracted, and not interested in going to the town hall, so Heron looks to the others, and then begins wandering down, hoping some will follow him.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 5, 2014)

Lester follows Heron, because that is what Lester does most of the time: he follows. Not a man of great magnetism, this mage is.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 5, 2014)

Bree sees the others walk away and Ashurn still remaining behind.

"You look like you've got a strong arm and a good back.   Come on I'll talk with you down to the town hall, I need to see my Arm to get my orders anyway, and we could certainly use more like you."

She slaps the human on the back and begins to walk toward the town hall.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 5, 2014)

Ashurn,  with his mouth full of pie still, just nodded at Bree and followed.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

After making a brief stop to square up with Alton, you head over to the town hall. Before you even enter you can hear the sound of raised voices. 



Spoiler



Bree immediately recognizes the sound of Arm Declans' bellow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2014)

Heron slinks in, his hands still in his pockets.  He knows the others have also come this way, and he raises his chin to Lester, inviting him to come with him.

Heron listens to what is being said, but as he does so he also positions himself next to a woman he finds attractive, someone who is standing by herself. "What've we missed?" he whispers to her.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 7, 2014)

Spoiler



In the interest of moving thing along


'Nothing much,' Bree says. 'Just Declan shouting his head off about something or other'. With that, she lead the small group into the town hall.
 '*... can't just do whatever you want, Evendur! You're not Duke!*'
"Trust me, Declan, I know that. But what would you have me do?"
 '*Wait for the reply!  This way, you've stuck your neck out for a bunch of rabble!*'
 'Those "rabble" are our charges, Declan. You should know that by now. I'm already seen as week and slow to act, this way i've garnered a little time.
 'Ah. Hand Bree. I thought I might see you here. We'll finish our "chat" later, Declan.'
 Declan, red in face, stomps out of the room and, a moment later, you hear a resounding 'boom' as the front door slams shut.
 Townmaster Evendur shakes his head and sighs. It is only then that you see a small Halfling in the corner, looking on in wonder. 'Pay him no heed, Penton. He has a slight temper.
 He turns then to Bree 'I see you've brought some people with you, good! Everyone,' he motions to the halfling, 'this is Penton, one of a few, shall we say, investigators that I've had scouting the perimeter for the last few hours. He comes well regarded.
 'What can I do for all of you?'


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 7, 2014)

Bree salutes the Arm, "Looking for my orders, Sir.   I assume you will be sending my Hand to  .   I have them already getting things read."

She points to the others, 

"These others here, I think they are here to volunteer for one thing or another."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 7, 2014)

Heron laughs when his question to someone new gets answered by the guards woman Bree standing behind him. He turns to her, and says, firmly, "As I said before, I've not volunteered, yet." There's a moment's fire shooting through the narrowing black eyes as he thinks about his next action, but he regains his composure, and turns to Declan. 

"You might need help, here and maybe sending help there." He tosses his head in the direction of Crown Point.  

"I've grown fond of this place, and thought I'd see what the deal was. Maybe, you all need some, I dunno, prayers said for you." He smiles self-effacingly, adjusting his collar with a hand, before he reaches behind the unknown woman he had been addressing. "And maybe you need a sword. I think Lester here might be very helpful for you. But it doesn't look like you have many takers."


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 7, 2014)

"If we're planning to send reinforcements to Crown Point, I'll volunteer to be part of the militia.", says Ashurn, thinking of a reason to get out of the town before the Duke arrives. Just in case news of his escape has reached the Duke's ears.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 7, 2014)

Penton regains what little composure he may have had before the door had slammed. _"Penton. Penton Stubblechin, at your service,"_ he squeaked; hesitance conveying in his voice. Really, though, he was hoping no one would acknowledge his presence. He was used to that anyway. That could lead outside of his comfort zone -- here, in town. Penton didn't much like straying from comfort. Unfortunately for him, he also did not like to disappoint. People here were like a second family, afterall. 

Lost in thought for what seemed an eternity, he looks around nervously, expecting all eyes would be on him.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 7, 2014)

'Welcome and well, met all. Thank you Bree for getting your hand mobilized, you are a credit to your rank.
 For now, things here in Herons' Hollow are progressing as well as they can be. Penton here has just completed his initial scouting and found nothing of note in the immediate area, which is good news indeed.
 'As for crown point, if I were of Declans' temperament I might be inclined to order you to go. But I am not him, to both our benefits.
 'Having said that, I would not turn you down if you were to offer to go and see what may be done.
 'As for the others, if you would like to go as well, you certainly may and,' he adds with a sly grin 'if it offers you any incentive, I can temporarily deputize you into the service of the Duke, which would offer you, ALL of you, a stipend of a gold crown per day plus expenses.
 'It is roughly a five day journey to Crown Point and, as this would be a personal request of mine, I would be willing to match the stipend out of my own coffers AND pay you for the trip there in advance, for a total of ten gold crowns each.'
 He looks at you and seems to wait for your reply.

bree



Spoiler



this is amost triple what you would have been earning as Hand, if that matters.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 7, 2014)

Upon hearing what Townmaster Evendur had said, Ashurn promptly replied loudly, "I'll be honored to be of service as a defender of the weak and the innocent!".

Perception check? 



Spoiler



Upon closer look, one can see Ashurn is sweating cold sweat at the moment.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 7, 2014)

*Penton waits out Ashurn's loud reply, and when he's sure it's over, he states quietly, but concisely,*_ "It's not about the money; but the times as they are, and what we have here to protect... We can't let our neighbours deal with this alone. Having said all that, I do accept. Now, if that is all you'll have of us for now, I'd like to get my things in order before we leave. When exactly do we leave anyway, Evendur?"_ *Penton cranes his neck to the side, and scratches at his hair, waiting out Evendur's response. *


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 7, 2014)

"I-I am not really sure what help I'd be," says Lester awkwardly. "I don't think of myself as being much help in a fight. I'd, uh, not be very useful except as a torchbearer or something..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 8, 2014)

Heron is somewhat surprised at the offer, both the speed with which it was presented, but also how few of the townsfolk have come to offer assistance. Apart form the over-zealous guard Bree, are any of us here anything other than relative newcomers? 

Heron doesn't commit himself right away, before he sees who his companions will be. He's invested a lot of time talking to people in the town, gathering information. But the threat is real, and the opportunity for a bigger score amidst the confusion always exists. 

He does realize that he's volunteered Lester, however, and he feels some responsibility for that. The scout, Stubblechin, is another unknown, but his eager sincerity causes Heron to drop any suspicions.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 8, 2014)

'Well spoken, Penton. Sadly, though I wish is were not so, since being appointed Townmaster I've learned that sometimes the wheels of politics are best oiled with gold.
 He indicates Ashurn, 'it seems Penton, this gentleman and and', indicating Lester, 'that one are interested.'
 He turns to Heron. 'What about you. You've been quiet and would seem to have questions.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 8, 2014)

"No hesitation, Townmaster, but I am distressed at what's happened. I had expected more of the town to rally to its defense."

Heron looks around at the near-empty room. Even the woman he had begun to talk to has excused herself. 

"But none of the people born here, raised here, are helping. Do you know why that is, Townmaster? Is the danger greater than you've led us to believe?"


----------



## mips42 (Aug 8, 2014)

'I've just told them the wolves are at their door or will be shortly. They're naturally nervous. I believe that they will rally come the morning, it is nearly sundown, after all.
 'It may be slow at first; a blanket here, some older clothes there but, once the dam is opened, I believe that the waters will flow.
 'Then again, perhaps they put their faith in the watch and the Townmaster to do what's needed. If that is the case, it will be up to the courageous few to do what must be done. 
 'That is why the Watch exists. That is why The Dukes Raiders', the elite squad who beat back Dark forces in my fathers time, existed.
 'One way or another, this threat must be met, challenged and nullified. I charge you: Ask yourselves "If not me, then who? If not now, when?"
 'Unless there are other questions or issues that need addressed, I think the day has been quite long enough. Stop in in the morning if you wish, I will prepare the writs of deputation, should you decide you want them.'
Just then, there's a knock upon the door and a stout dwarf stumps in. 'Pardon the late hour, Evendur'
 'Of course, Adrik. How can I help?
 'I was just wantin' ta let ya know that me and me brothers are in for the militia. It may be small, but clan Tumbledown is on yer side.'
 Evendur smiles 'You have no idea how pleased I am to hear that, Adrik. You can speak to one of the Arms in the morning. Sleep well.'
 ' 'Night, Evendur.'
 'Good night, Adrik.'
 The dwarf stumps out of the office and you hear the door close. Evendur smiles wistfully and says ' "And so, the pebble enters the pool, it's ripples casting beyond the stones' small reach." '*
 Evendur turns to Huron, 'sometimes the gods are distant and, sometimes, they are in the room, with you. Strange, yes?'

* Lester and Huron[sblock]
 Lester and Huron would both recognize this as a fragment of a longer piece titled 'Cascada', penned by the great sage Jandar Ulmokina nearly 500 years ago. Usually, only scholars would have read Jandar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neikron (Aug 8, 2014)

GM: 



Spoiler



A couple sentences into the Townmaster's speech, I'd like to attempt to duck out and head to my room, preferably without anyone noticing until I'm already gone


----------



## mips42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penton: 



Spoiler



okay, you'll need a DEX(stealth) check.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 8, 2014)

GM: 



Spoiler



Dex (Stealth) Roll: 10 (+7) = 17


----------



## mips42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penton: 



Spoiler



Yeah, that bests everyone's passive, so you sneak out.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 9, 2014)

ALL: 



Spoiler



If you've not yet read the OOC thread, Dream has some life issues going on and I'll be piloting Bree as best I can until they return.


 Bree looks at Evendur 'What would you have me do, Townmaster.'
'While it would certainly be in my power to order you to stay and lead your Hand, I will not do so.'
 'So you would have me go to Crown Point?'
 'Again, it would be in my power to tell you to do so. But I will not. You must decide for yourself what you would do. Should you decide to stay, I am sure that you would be valuable to us here. I am just as sure that, should you decide to go, you will be valuable to these folk.
 'Your Duchy needs your help, Bree Windrivver. But you must choose for yourself the best way to support Her.'
 'I think... I think that the situation in Crown Point is more dire. Here, you have the watch and the Hands and, by the looks of it, a start on the militia. Crown Point, by our best information, has none of those things. I will go. In my absence, I would recommend Dorna lead the Hand. She has a good head and an even temper.'
 'it will also infuriate Arm Declan.'
With a small smirk, Bree replies 'hidden treasure.'
 'Very well, then. It would seem you have a group. Get a good nights rest and come by in the morning for the writs and your stipends. sleep well, you'll likely need it.'
 With that, Bree turns to Huron, Lester and Ashurn and says 'I would agree. I'll be here at first light with my gear. I hope to see you here as well.' Then she turns to leave.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 9, 2014)

"To the pub?" asks Heron once she has departed. If he has five days' journey ahead, he can ride in the back of a wagon if he needs to for the first day. He invites anyone else willing to come. 

Returning to the Rusty Hen, he orders a pint and sits down at the Mission. His table continues free, even though the town has packed the small room. he recovers his possessions from the patroness, but not without making it clear that he and his friends are offering themselves to repel evil, and that they shall ensure the safety of the town. He'll volunteer to take any offerings with him, as long as they are delivered by dawn tat his table. 

By his third pint (assuming others will stand him a round), he's looking for other volunteers; preferable among those that he's been speaking to over the past few weeks. An extra person or two, particularly if they are not fighters themselves, will be most welcome as volunteers in the morning. He hopes one of them is attractive, as that will make the journey there pass quicker.

(OOC: deception to trick a woman into accompanying him and "volunteering aid"? 1d20+1, with advantage= 19. he promises to take good care of her.)

Once that's taken care of, he speaks to the landlord, thanking him for his acceptance of the Mission, and promising to return to carry on the good work. Heron has been encouraging everyone he sees to buy each other rounds, if for no other purpose than to ensure the goodwill of the hosts.  He is not ill-behaved, but want to be seen to be helping their business. He gathers up his candles and the alms box, and packs it with his gear.

The next morning, arriving at the gate with a young woman holding his hand (Sara? Lara? he'll remember soon enough; she was affiliated with the Church of the Seven Stones, he remembers, which is amusing in itself). Perhaps there are other new volunteers, and perhaps some goodwill offerings for Crown Point as well.

He looks around at the company. If anyone is making any last-moment attempts at gaining favours, he casts Guidance on them, giving them advice (ooc: and letting them add 1d4 to the roll). 

A good night's work.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 9, 2014)

"Well, see you all tomorrw morning in the tavern then.", says Ashurn as he turns and leaves the mansion, headed towards the marketplace. He purchased for some dried food for the journey ahead, then he headed back to his room in The Rusty Hen.

He spent some time sharpening his greatsword with a whetstone before sheathing it, donned his chain mail on with leather padding beneath it. Packed his backpack with his purchases before he snuffs out the candle's flame and lie down in the bed. Making a mental note to wake up early so to meet up with the rest of the volunteers before heading to Evendur's place.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 9, 2014)

Lester makes sure to settle his account with the tavern owner and to say his goodbyes to Toulka before heading to the designated meeting spot the next morning. In truth he is terrified. How did he get roped into this? Crown Point had better be in few enough pieces for him to get the information he needs and get out with his life.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 9, 2014)

With 'until morning' 's sad, you leave the Townmaster working hard into the night.
Heron: 



Spoiler



The townspeople begin filtering out of the Hen relatively soon after the impromptu meeting and seem reluctant to volunteer for what seems to be a dangerous mission, at least with you.
 Alton smiles pleasantly at you and says, 'maybe the back room might be better for your "mission" next time? There's a bit more privacy there.'
OOC: I'm not sure where advantage would come from in this situation, unless it's a class feature I missed, so I'll take the lower roll but that's still enough... /ooc
 With a little patience and persistence, you are able to find someone to share your bed. This makes it a bit of a late night.


Lester: 



Spoiler



Cora is happy to see you and takes your money. Upon seeing your worry, she says 'don't worry dear, all will work itself out.' During the night, you have restless dreams. First, what could best be called a vision of your colleague laid out in his study, clearly dead, and a shadowy figure sneaking away.
 Second, of an enormous block of stone covered in runes in an unknown language but crackling with magic. it is a long night.


Penton: 



Spoiler



the evening air is cool, a nice change from the warm afternoon spent scouting the perimeter. You see several people carrying small bundles heading toward the docks area, presumably going to the Wagonmaster to deliver goods.
 The rest of the night passes uneventfully.



 The morning comes soon enough, cool but clear. It will likely be as warm today as yesterday, if not more so. You arrive at the town hall to see the others there as well, packed for travel.
 After brief introductions, you all enter the office and find Evendur there, looking tired and in the same clothes he was wearing last night.
'So soon? It feels like you just left. Well, here are your writs, as promised, as well as your stipend advance. I would be remiss if I did not tell you that I've likely put my appointment as Townmaster in your hands. I pray you will treat it kindly.
 'In that vein, I would ask a favor. Along the eastern road are several farms that are beyond what could be scouted yesterday, including the Wisthaven, Yesley and Ubler farms. I would ask that you check on them, let them know what is happening and that they are welcome to stay in town should they wish to.'


----------



## mips42 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bree looks at Evendur, 'Of course. They must be warned and I'll make sure that it is done.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 9, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]


mips42 said:


> Heron: The townspeople begin filtering out of the Hen relatively soon after the impromptu meeting and seem reluctant to volunteer for what seems to be a dangerous mission, at least with you.
> Alton smiles pleasantly at you and says, 'maybe the back room might be better for your "mission" next time? There's a bit more privacy there.'
> OOC: I'm not sure where advantage would come from in this situation, unless it's a class feature I missed, so I'll take the lower roll but that's still enough... /ooc
> With a little patience and persistence, you are able to find someone to share your bed. This makes it a bit of a late night.




Yeah, that was my bad, I took advantage rather than applying the proficiency bonus (+2; which, if it matters, would have been 19 o the first roll).  My mistake entirely -- sorry. Serves me right for trying to do a quick post before bed.

For what it's wotth, I was just trying to get an extra commission or two written out in the names of the "volunteers" and then was going to let them on their way before we came to any harm; it seemed something that might come in use later!

Ultimately, it was all meant as character development and nothing important.
[/sblock]



> 'So soon? It feels like you just left. Well, here are your writs, as promised, as well as your stipend advance. I would be remiss if I did not tell you that I've likely put my appointment as Townmaster in your hands. I pray you will treat it kindly.
> 'In that vein, I would ask a favor. Along the eastern road are several farms that are beyond what could be scouted yesterday, including the Wisthaven, Yesley and Ubler farms. I would ask that you check on them, let them know what is happening and that they are welcome to stay in town should they wish to.'




Heron accepts the payment and the commission, and when he heres the request, he says, "Sure thing."

He expects they are going to be riding in a cart, but if there are horses or spare crossbows lying around he'll take one and ask if he can have it. 

If they are all riding in the cart, he'll offer to say a brief prayer for the driver, to ensure a safe and secure journey (Guidance).


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 9, 2014)

*OOC:*



I'll assume Ashurn got up early and waited for the rest and went with them to the Townmaster.
Also, just some information on Ashurn's way of handling himself.
He have the backpack on his back but the knots are tied in such a way that a slight tug will unravel them and drop the backpack off his back. Not good fighting with a backpack on his back. 
He will have a Warhammer hooked on his belt on the left side of his waist and two hand axes hooked to his right.
There is also a scabbard on his bard for his greatsword but he will have his greatsword held in his left hand and laid on his left shoulder most of the time.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 10, 2014)

Penton looks at the others for a moment, yawns from the lack of sleep, and then looks Evendur in the eye. "It looks like you did not get much sleep, Evendur. Though, I can imagine it wasn't a very restful night for any of us. I've no problem letting others know about current goings-on, but aren't these farms much further out of our way? I don't mean to sound insensitive, but would that detour truly be the best of our time? Are there no others that could be sent in our stead while we make way with the urgent supplies?" Penton paces briefly. "I'm sorry to sound cold. I just know that there are many more waiting... But, if you truly think it is the best option, I will of course help." Penton gives a small sigh, and sits down, having got everything off his chest.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 11, 2014)

Lester meekly joins Heron in the cart.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Evendur looks a Penton. 'Perhaps not, but, as you are passing that way anyway, perhaps so. I'll leave it to your discretion. My guidance must end at the town gates.'
 With a somewhat wistful smile, Townmaster Evendure waves at you as you climb into and onto the horsecart and begin your journey.
 A few of the early risers look out at you as you pass by. You get the distinct impression that at least a few of them are thinking that they are sad that it's you, and not them, who are going out into the world. Others, clearly are happy to stay behind the rough palisade walls.









*OOC:*


 And we're on the road. I suppose this is the time to ask about marching/riding order and such things.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bree looks out at the gates as they pass by, 'It's an odd feeling. Heron's Hollow has been as much a family as a home. But Crown Point needs our help and I will help if I can.
 'We've got a good several hours before we get to the first farm. Perhaps we should get more familiar with each other.
 I am Bree Windrivver, Hand and now Deputy of the Duchy. I was born north of here, I've held a blade for as long as I can remember  and joined the ranks of the Duchy as soon as I could. I'd fought goblins and other such ilk in the north before before I was transferred to Herons' Hollow and I do not relish the idea of fighting them again. They are cunning, deceitful, sneaky little monsters and I, for one, hope the journey to Crown Point is uneventful.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> And we're on the road. I suppose this is the time to ask about marching/riding order and such things.




Are there separate horses for us to ride? Or are we all in a cart? Or split between two carts?

If pious words will get Heron a seat up front with the wagon driver, he'll say them. Whatever is likely to be most comfortable.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

Following Bree's introduction, Heron turns to Lester, and asks him directly: "Lester, we were about to speak yesterday afternoon. It seems so long ago now. Tell us about yourself."


----------



## Neikron (Aug 11, 2014)

_"I, of course, am Penton. It would be hard not to notice me. Yeah, I know you're all thinking it as you, quite literally, look down upon me."_ Penton tears through his bag, grabs a flask, and takes a few sips. _"I, as it looks like some of you, have experienced real combat. I agree with Bree, however. Best not to fight when we may play it smart. Chances are, with things the way they are, that we will not have that luxury, though. But we ought hope for such luck."_ 









*OOC:*


If there are separated horses, I'd like to do the occasional scouting up ahead. If not, I'd like to get a good viewing position of the road.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 11, 2014)

"Greetings, I'm Greyrat. Ashurn Greyrat. Just a...(_fugitive?_)...an adventurer. Just travelling from place to place, learning about things I would never have know if I've stayed in my village.", as Ashurn introduced himself with a slight bow.









*OOC:*


Since there's a cart for us, Ashurn would be leaving his backpack in the cart instead of keeping it on his back. As for marching order, if possible, Ashurn would like to be near the front if not as the first. But I would prefer Bree to be giving orders since Ashurn is born a commoner and have not went through any military training, so he wouldn't be good to lead.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 11, 2014)

"Ummm," begins Lester, turning a bit pale, "There's not much to tell, really. I suppose you could call me a wizard, but I don't really have much talent for it. Mostly I just study things."

OOC: Lester will probably stay near the middle of the pack, or in terms of the cart near the front but behind Heron/the driver.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


 You have a cart with a drivers' bench and a larger 'cargo' area behind, a bit like the included photo, being drawn by a pair of draft horses. It's a rough ride but it's what was readily available.
[sblock] 
[/sblock] Currently, Bree is driving as she seems to know where you're going but, as for who else is riding up front, that's up to you.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bree draws the wagon to the side of the rough dirt road and turns to Penton 'I'm glad that there is one more with some experience but it sounds like you've got a gripe. If there is a problem, lets get it out, now.'


----------



## Neikron (Aug 11, 2014)

_"If it would be no problem to the rest of you, I would like to take a seat up front, in order to scout the land for anything that may seem the slightest bit off."_ Penton looks to be lost in serious thought for a moment. _"What kind of name is Greyrat, anyway?!"_ he blurts out to Ashurn, as if he cannot hold anything back.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

Heron does not understand Bree's pulling the wagon to the side of the road, but he's more confused by Penton. 

"Your eyes better than the rest of ours, Mr Stubblechin?" the cleric asks, seriously. "That's pretty unusual for someone of your size. I'm a pretty good scout as well." 

He turns to Bree: "Can we please proceed now?"


----------



## Neikron (Aug 11, 2014)

Penton seems surprised to hear Heron speak. _"So we're onto the short jokes already, are we? Sitting down, we're all the same height. Do you intend to stand the entire way?!"_ he says, bluntly. He waits for a moment, and then continues in a much calmer tone, "Mine are no better, no worse, likely. I do, however, know what to look for...Though, this is not a contest, and I merely wanted to offer some assistance. I see I will be of no help here..." Penton looks at the rest of the party, takes a deep breath, smiles and says, "Let us be off then. I've no complaints, my friends" Penton stands up, and proceeds to take a seat at the back of the wagon. He stares off into the distance, at Heron's Hollow. He watches it disappear in the horizon, letting out a quiet sigh. Under his breath, he mumbles quietly, _"This may be a long journey afterall..."
_


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

OOC:



Neikron said:


> "Mine are no better, no worse, likely. I do, however, know what to look for...Though, this is not a contest, and I merely wanted to offer some assistance. I see I will be of no help here..."




Wis+3, proficiency in Perception, dark vision; sleeps less. I'm trying to be practical.


IC: 

Heron doesn't respond to the angry halfling, except to say "I meant no offence, I am sure your help will be valuable." He leaves the seat next to Bree open, and props himself up at the back of the cart, pulling his hood over his head to offer some shade, and he stares wistfully out back..


----------



## Neikron (Aug 11, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC:
> Wis+3, proficiency in Perception, dark vision; sleeps less. I'm trying to be practical.












*OOC:*


 I overestimate my capabilities, sometimes. I understand your actual value, but Penton himself is unsure, as he is not incredibly familiar with many extremely capable people. Sometimes halflings feel the need to overcompensate.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 11, 2014)

With a shake of her head, Bree gets the horses moving again.

 The road is not rough but neither is it particularly even. The ride in the cart is rough but tolerable.
 After a few hours you arrive at a wye, the left-hand fork leading off about 100 yards or so to a large farmhouse. You can see a even larger barn, several livestock pens and fields filled with crops.
 Near the barn, you can see 3 humanoid shapes moving around but, at this distance, it's difficult to see more.
 Bree nods at the house 'The Wisthaven farm. If you all wish to stay, I can go give the news to them'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

Heron hops out of the cart, grateful for the opportunity to stretch his legs. 

"I'm happy to come as well," he says as he checks subconsciously that his sword is by his side. "I said I would. Anyone else coming?" As they approach,  Heron is on his guard. 

He heads towards the barn and the figures, along with anyone else coming with him.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 11, 2014)

Penton glances over to those who are heading toward the farm, and drops from the wagon. _"Wait for me. I'd like to come, too."_


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 12, 2014)

Ashurn leaped off the cart, leaving his backpack in it, and shoulders his greatsword as he walks beside Heron. "Need my sword arm? Please just do not expect me to lend you my brains.", said Ashurn with a grin on his face.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 12, 2014)

After moving the cart off the road, you walk down the dirt path towards the house and barn. The lowing of cattle and sheep can be heard and can see the figures moving about.
 About halfway there, they clearly notice you and you can see the larger of the three put their hands to the their hips and start moving your way.
 It's only a moment or two later you can make out the lined, weathered face of Breland Wisthaven. He shouts your way 'What you city folk doin' out here? Ye'll git yer fine britches dirty.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 12, 2014)

"Greetings," begins Heron as he sees the man approach. "We have come from Heron's Hollow, and we bring the greetings of town master Evendur. He asked us to check on you, and let you know of an attack on Crown Point. He asked us to let you low of it, and to say that you could seek haven in Heron's Hollow if you wished." 

He looks around at the other figures, to see if there is any sense of nervousness or surprise.

"We're the relief mission. If you had any blankets or other things to spare to help the needy, we'll also be happy to take them for you."


----------



## mips42 (Aug 14, 2014)

Breland looks at you, smiling for a moment, then his face drops 'you're not kidding... Li, Dalen!' A moment later a tiny woman, not a lot larger than Penton, runs out of the house and one of the younger men, most likely one of his sons runs from the barn. The woman appears to be from the Shou region and human. Her black hair is drawn up into a tight bun at the top of her head and her olive skin shines with perspiration. 'Go to the attic and bring the red trunk down. Go!' with that, the two quickly head into the house.
 'Ronal!'
 The other man, also apparently a son, runs up to Breland 'yea, dad?'
 'Go to the root cellar and bring up a bag of potatos.'
 'Taters?'
 'YES. NOW.' With those directions, the other son heads towards the back of the house.
 'Now then, tell what all ya know.'


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 14, 2014)

*OOC:*


Thank you for covering for me. lots of things you did were exactly how I would have played her.







"Well, what we don't know could fill up the afternoon, time we hardly have, and what little we do know, could hardly fill teatime.    1 possibly 2 days past, Crown Point was attacked by unknown parties.   Size of the force also unknown but enough to overrun the town guard.    Orcish band, Goblin horde, or advance force for Pienn we just don't know.   But we know there are injured, and that the town is most likely occupied.    So, we do what we can.   And we appreciate anything you and your family do."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2014)

Having stayed in the wagon, Lester nervously looks around the area.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 14, 2014)

"There are two other farms we were asked to check on," says Heron as he wanders towards the barn.

"Do you know them? Have you spoken to them recently?" he asks, trying to look inside the barn as he does so.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 14, 2014)

He looks at you, slack-jawed. 'I'd ne'er thought I see days where we might face the kinda things heard in the stories grampa used to tell. They's always just stories. Like a tall tale about bein swallowed by a fish or somethin.
 'Sure I know the Ublers and the others, good folk. we don't see them much, cause theres so much space out here.'
 Just then the both young men return, one carrying a large bag and the other a large, brownish red chest. The small woman is close behind carrying a large basket.
 'Where you want this stuff?'
'Put it in the wagon, Ronal.'
'Alright, dad.'
 'There ye go. It aint much but it's what we can spare. I'll talk to the family about the Townmasters' offer.
 'Thanks for coming and lettin us know.'


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 15, 2014)

Ashurn walks to the side of Bree as the farmer and his family walks away, "Well, that went well enough. I thought there would be more crying and screaming."


----------



## Neikron (Aug 15, 2014)

Penton continues to keep to himself, walking back to the wagon silently.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 15, 2014)

Heron thanks them for their generosity, and adds, "We'll let the next farms know too."

He then hops in the back with the donations. Once they are on their way, he opens the box to see what has been offered.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 16, 2014)

Climbing up into the wagon, you settle back into your chosen spots and get eh wagon moving again.
 A brief look into the chest reveals some clothes and a few blankets.
 A look into the the wicker basket reveals some delicious looking rolls that are still warm, a small slab of cheese and a brown pottery jar.
 The next farm, that of Kremen Yesley, is several hours down the road.
Bree



Spoiler



you would know that Kremen is a irascible old codger and need to be dealt with with a cool head.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 17, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> Ashurn walks to the side of Bree as the farmer and his family walks away, "Well, that went well enough. I thought there would be more crying and screaming."




"Strong people in this parts, farming is hard work and well loses happen, you won't hear much crying and screaming from these people"

She takes her place on the cart.

"If we get a move on we can be to the next farm in a few hours."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 17, 2014)

Heron hops into the cart. Once they are underway, he points to the warm rolls, and asks the others if anyone wants one.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 17, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron hops into the cart. Once they are underway, he points to the warm rolls, and asks the others if anyone wants one.




After hearing what Bree had to say, Ashurn hops onto the cart. But not without grabbing a warm roll and stuffing it into his mouth.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 17, 2014)

The rolls are buttery, sweet and delicious. It turns out the small pottery jar contains some wonderful strawberry jam, making for a nice snack on the way.
 Several hours pass bouncing along the worn road before the Yesley farm comes into view around mid-day. The property is marked with an enormous tree and a fence, about 3 feet tall, surrounds the house as well as a small patch of poorly tended yard. This farm appears to be mostly crops; wheat, corn and, in the distance, what appear to be apple trees.
 You do not see any movement in or around the house or barn.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 18, 2014)

mips42 said:


> The rolls are buttery, sweet and delicious. It turns out the small pottery jar contains some wonderful strawberry jam, making for a nice snack on the way.
> Several hours pass bouncing along the worn road before the Yesley farm comes into view around mid-day. The property is marked with an enormous tree and a fence, about 3 feet tall, surrounds the house as well as a small patch of poorly tended yard. This farm appears to be mostly crops; wheat, corn and, in the distance, what appear to be apple trees.
> You do not see any movement in or around the house or barn.




"Looks too quiet.", says Ashurn as he dismount from the cart. "Let me go take a look?"

With the greatsword in his hand, he waits patiently for the rest to decide on what to do.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 18, 2014)

"Let's stick together for now," suggests Heron, wiping a bit of jam from off Ashurn's chin. 

"Head to the house?" he asks, his short sword by his side and his hands obviously empty.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 18, 2014)

Penton looks over to Ashern. _"I do agree. In my experience, we ought expect the worse. I hope, though, that it's nothing."_ Penton nervously handles the hilt of his rapier while eying the tips of the dense fields. _"I would like to scout the perimeter through the tall fields. I can carefully make my way through the wheat and corn fields around the farmhouse. If someone would like to accompany me, too, that is fine. I just believe we ought play this smart. Just nod and I'll be on my way to gather what information I can."_ Having said his piece, Penton leans on the wagon, confident for the nod.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 18, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Penton looks over to Ashern. _"I do agree. In my experience, we ought expect the worse. I hope, though, that it's nothing."_ Penton nervously handles the hilt of his rapier while eying the tips of the dense fields. _"I would like to scout the perimeter through the tall fields. I can carefully make my way through the wheat and corn fields around the farmhouse. If someone would like to accompany me, too, that is fine. I just believe we ought play this smart. Just nod and I'll be on my way to gather what information I can."_ Having said his piece, Penton leans on the wagon, confident for the nod.




"Okay, I do not make the most subtle presence so I would rather stay behind. But if anything happens, for better or worse, I will do my best to go to your aid.", said Ashurn as he crouches down and tries his best to hide behind the tall wheat.









*OOC:*



To GM: Ashurn would try his best to hide behind cover, far enough from the house and/or barn. But if Penton gets detected or anyone gets seen by any hostiles, Ashurn will do his best to move to the nearest possible target with a normal move action followed by a charge if possible. Will prioritise ranged attackers over melee if both are in range, otherwise he will try to keep the melee hostiles engaged.
As for rolls, it would be much appreciated if you would roll for me. It'll expedite the process.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 18, 2014)

Lester reluctantly gets out of the wagon and follows the party's lead.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 18, 2014)

Bree moves from the cart, cautiously toward the house, she keeps her hand on the hilt of her sword  "Don't do anything rash" she says to the others.

"Kremen,  Kremen Yesley!" she shouts.   

"I am Hand Bree Windrivver from Harons' Hallow, There's danger in these parts, are you there?"


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a whistle and sharp *thunk* as a long-shafted arrow buries itself into the side of the wagon between Lester and Bree.
 You hear a gravelly voice say 'ye'd be wise ter tell that little one to stay out my crops.'
 Only then do you spot a withered but spry man of about 50 holding a bow nearly as tall as him about a hundred feet away. You can also see about a dozen more arrows stuck into the ground in front of him.
 'Ye can tell mister Evendur he can have my land once I'm dead, and I plan on livin another hennert years!'


----------



## Neikron (Aug 19, 2014)

Penton's eyes nearly bulge out of his head, shocked at the sudden incoming arrow. "Ya could have run me through with that... Evendur, kind as he is, had us come check on you. We're not here to take your damned land. We came here to help, so by the gods, put down that damned bow and let us talk like civilized folk," Penton proposed to the old man, holding his position; his hand on his rapier's hilt, in case things went in another direction. 

GM: 



Spoiler



I want to make clear that I am being very assertive here, so let me know if I should make a [Possibly Cha: Intimidate?] check here.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Penton's eyes nearly bulge out of his head, shocked at the sudden incoming arrow. "Ya could have run me through with that... Evendur, kind as he is, had us come check on you. We're not here to take your damned land. We came here to help, so by the gods, put down that damned bow and let us talk like civilized folk," Penton proposed to the old man, holding his position; his hand on his rapier's hilt, in case things went in another direction.
> 
> GM:
> 
> ...




 You hear a raucous cackle. 'If I'd wanted to shoot ya, I'da done'er!'
Penton:



Spoiler



Yes, that would be the appropriate check for what you're trying to do.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2014)

Heron is impressed with Penton's challenge, and watches the old human to see how it plays out.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2014)

Heron is impressed with Penton's challenge, and watches the old human to see how it plays out. He is ready to act if the man reaches for another arrow.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 19, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Penton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GM: 



Spoiler



Cha (Intimidate) Check: 18 + 4 = 22


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2014)

You hear a somewhat more subdued voice say 'Ne'er said you was after ma land, said Evendur were.
 'Help, huh? You gonna stay and harvest with me? HA! what kinda help you talkin' about?'


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 19, 2014)

Bree takes a forceful tone.  "Well, we came to collect supplies for refugees.  And protect those same refugees.     If you have anything to donate to refugees, we'll be happy to pass it along.   I don't take you for a refugee, but if you're under attack we'll be happy help.   Otherwise, we came to notify you of the attacks and offer you shelter in the town.    Having done that, we're likely to be on our way."

She waits for his response before leaving.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2014)

'Yer right, I ain't no refugee and i kin protect me and my own. I got nothin' fer you nor yer refugees.
 'If'n yer wise as ye seem, ye'll leave.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2014)

Heron turns and returns to the wagon, leaving the seat beside Bree again for the sharp-eyed halfling.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2014)

While Lester is not the most knowledgeable about the travails of farming communities about the time of war, he nevertheless figures that now is the time to regale the old man with the stories of horror, fire, and death at the hands of marauders. "Well, sir," he begins...

OOC: History: 1d20+3=12


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> While Lester is not the most knowledgeable about the travails of farming communities about the time of war, he nevertheless figures that now is the time to regale the old man with the stories of horror, fire, and death at the hands of marauders. "Well, sir," he begins...
> 
> OOC: History: 1d20+3=12












*OOC:*


 i'm not 100% sure what you're trying to accomplish, please clarify


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2014)

OOC: Probably futile and unwise attempt to scare him into packing up and heading for somewhere safer? Lester could not convince a wet paper bag to disintegrate, but he can recite facts and relay information that might make people re-evaluate their positions.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: Probably futile and unwise attempt to scare him into packing up and heading for somewhere safer? Lester could not convince a wet paper bag to disintegrate, but he can recite facts and relay information that might make people re-evaluate their positions.












*OOC:*


 Ah, okay. That was sorta what I thought. 






 'I don't need yer history lesson an yer makin' my ears hurt. Good riddance to ya!'


----------



## Neikron (Aug 20, 2014)

Penton, none too pleased with the old man's demeanour, takes a seat on the wagon, eager to put this farm behind.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 20, 2014)

Ashurn awaits the rest of the party to get on the cart before hopping on to it, still facing the old man with the bow. Just in case the old man decided to try and put another arrow into Penton.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2014)

Lester shrugs and gets back in the wagon.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 21, 2014)

You all climb back into the wagon and head away from the farm.
 About an hour later, a brief meal is eaten, then back in the wagon again for he quiet ride to the furthest farm, that of the Ublers.
 It is another several hours before you crest a low hill and can see the house and surrounding yard in the distance. The sun is getting low in the west before the cart stops near the drive that leads to the house. The only movement you see are some birds, circling high in the sky and, though you can see a animal pen and a chicken yard, hear no animals, no light anywhere.
There is something in the air that seems... off.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 21, 2014)

Heron alights form the cart, and starts to walk towards the house, wary.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 22, 2014)

Penton hops off the wagon, silently. _"I'm going to go around the side. This absolutely does not feel right. Someone meet me around back -- head the other way."_ Without even awaiting a response, Penton heads around the left side of the building.

GM: 



Spoiler



I would like to move around the building, but not getting too close. If there are any tall fields surrounding the farmhouse, I'd like to stay in them, peering through the windows. [Dexterity (Stealth) check?]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 22, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Penton hops off the wagon, silently.






Neikron said:


> _"I'm going to go around the side. This absolutely does not feel right. Someone meet me around back -- head the other way."_ Without even awaiting a response, Penton heads around the left side of the building.





Hearing what Penton said and seeing Heron's action, Ashurn disembarked the cart and with a nod of his head towards Penton, followed Heron with the greatsword in hand, heading towards the right side of the house.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2014)

Lester, turning a bit pale, timidly gets out of the cart and follows behind Heron.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 22, 2014)

Bree silently draws her weapon and approaches the house a grim look in her face in the fading light.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 22, 2014)

*OOC:*


 just to make sure, I have Heron approaching the near side (front) of the house, Penton circling to one side (left side) while trying to be sneaky, Ashurn circling to the right, Lester behind Heron and Bree beside Heron. If this is not correct, let me know.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 22, 2014)

Heron watches Penton and Ashurn going off on their own, and thinks, _someone could get killed going off on their own like that_.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 22, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron watches Penton and Ashurn going off on their own, and thinks, _someone could get killed going off on their own like that_.











*OOC:*


 Oh no no no, I'm following Heron.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 22, 2014)

*OOC:*


 So Heron walks towards the front of the house, Penton circles to the left, Bree, Lester and Ashurn are with Heron. 
[sblock]
If viewed at 100%, this is about 100px per inch. :\


[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 23, 2014)

*OOC:*


Are the yellowish square plots of land wheat?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are the yellowish square plots of land wheat?











*OOC:*


 Yes, those are crops. I had no specific thoughts on what kind but if it looks like wheat to you, I'm good.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 23, 2014)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, those are crops. I had no specific thoughts on what kind but if it looks like wheat to you, I'm good.












*OOC:*


Ah, alright. Thanks for the clarification.







Ashurn looks on as Penton go towards the house from the left, he thinks for a bit before moving as carefully as possible towards the right of the house while keeping an eye out for any movement.









*OOC:*


mips42, do you mind if you could help me roll stealth with disadvantage (heavy armor) as I approach the right side of the house as well as Perception to see if I spot anything out of the usual? You do not need to show me the result.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 24, 2014)

Bree moves closer to the front of the house, trying to be as stealthy as she can.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2014)

(all but penton) You move towards the house as quietly as you can manage and, as you are about 10 feet away, you hear a loud clatter from the right side.
 As you turn to look you see four small creatures and one larger one come around the corner. As they enter the pale light of the evening, you recognize the smaller ones as Kobolds and the larger as some sort of lizard-man.
 The larger creature points at the groups and says "SSATHASHIS!' At this, 3 of the kobolds draw and fire their bows.
The first kobold fires a arrow at Bree, the most obvious threat, and the arrow hits home, causing a nasty wound in the side.
The second fires at Heron, but the shot goes wide.
The third fires at Ashurn but the arrow glances off your armor.
The fourth points a claw at Bree, conjures a small mote of flame but the flame mote bursts as soon as it tries to hurl it.
The large lizard creature holds a shield and spear but makes no moves.
At this time, the kobolds and lizard guy are roughly 20 feet from you.

Penton: You hear a bang from the far side of the house and the sounds of battle.


_Turn order & roll_
Penton       19
Heron        14
Kobolds & lizard 12
Lester        9
Bree           7
Ashurn       6

[sblock]
 Surprise round:
Bree[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618124  5dmg[/sblock]
Heron[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618128/
[/sblock]
Ashurn[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618130
[/sblock]
kobold[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618131/
[/sblock]
That could have gone a lot worse for you. 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Ubler1.jpg
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 25, 2014)

When Heron sees the creatures appear, his instinct is to make a fist with his open hand, and pull it towards him. Incanting his well-practiced words, he pulls *sacred flame* down on  the large lizard creature.

(DC 13 dex save required; if successful 1d8 damage (or, if we're rolling, feel free to use this 8 for damage, if the save is failed!)

He knows this will draw attention, hopefully away from his companions. Once he does so, though, he withdraws to one side (move 20 feet?). He's trying to distract attention from Penton, concerned still that he has gone off on his own. He knows he won't get out of range of the kobold archers, but he hopes he can stay out of the large lizard creature's reach if it chooses to respond and advance.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 25, 2014)

Penton swiftly pulls his shortbow over his shoulder, and readies an arrow, aiming toward the closest creature I can see (If I can't see one, I want to ready a shot for when an enemy comes into view). 

GM: 



Spoiler



You may roll this shot, if they are in my range, and I have line of sight as it looks like on the map.



GM (More): 



Spoiler



If the wheat does not provide cover, I'd like to take a position on the western wall of the farmhouse, at the closest corner (as my move action).


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Penton swiftly pulls his shortbow over his shoulder, and readies an arrow, aiming toward the closest creature I can see (If I can't see one, I want to ready a shot for when an enemy comes into view).



*Penton * While drawing your bow and lining up the shot, you manage to step on a stick which lets out a loud >snap< as it breaks, alerting the creatures to your presence, you let fly with your arrow which, even at this range, hits home in the small beast burying itself in the creatures neck. It is clearly badly wounded, but still conscious.



Kobold Stew said:


> When Heron sees the creatures appear, his instinct is to make a fist  with his open hand, and pull it towards him. Incanting his  well-practiced words, he pulls *sacred flame* down on  the large lizard creature.Once he does so, though, he withdraws to one side​




​​*Heron* The lizard creature was clearly not prepared for your gout of Sacred flame and fails to get out of it's way. It lets out a hissing scream, clearly in pain. you then move off to the right of your party.

The kobold that Penton hit turns and runs towards Penton, drawing a small sword and screaming 'SHISAAAAAA'. it runs to where Penton is and swings the small sword but misses badly.
 The second kobold pulls its' sword and rushes Bree, and is able to slip is small sword into a crease in your armor but the small blade stings only slightly.
 The third kobold rushes up next to it's brethren, pulling its' sword and attacks Ashurn but the blade cannot penetrate your chain armor.
The fourth Kobold rushes to follow Heron, pulling its' small sword and attacks but you are able to avoid its' rushed attack.
The Lizard follows Heron as well, anxious to stike at the one who called down the fire. He sidles over and jabs a spear at Heron but the attack glances off your chainmail.
 In the evening light, you see a fifth kobold emerge from the barn and begin moving towards Bree and Ashurn. You also see a sixth kobold climb over the chicken yard fence and move in as well.









*OOC:*


Updated map https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Ubler1.jpg






Penton[sblock] Stealth http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618813/
Attack http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618821/ Disadvantage due to range http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618823/
Damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618826/
Two 17's to hit. nice. in case it matters, you injured Kobold 1 (K1)
[/sblock]
Heron[sblock] Dex save http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618833/ and used your 8 for damage.
[/sblock]
Enemies[sblock]
k1 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618847/
k2 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618849/ 2 damage
k3 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618850/">1d20+2=12</a>
k4 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618856/">1d20+1=13</a>
Lizard <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4618861/">1d20+4=14</a>
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2014)

Lester turns sheet white and freezes in terror. He had been in denial when he followed along that he would be involved in any sort of combat, and with the flurry of movement and attacks his senses are nearly overwhelmed. But that kobold that conjured fire, something about that awakens an automatic response drilled into him long ago by practice wizard duels long past. 

He squeaks out a few arcane words as he rubs his hands together. When he pulls them apart a white hot ball of plasma pops into existence. A trained mage might call it sloppy work, as little sparks constantly fly off of it as if it were some festival dazzler. But Lester grabs it in his right hand, unhurt by his own magical fire, and turns sideways. He leans back, winds up for a throw and protests, "But I have never killed anyone before, at least intentionally!" just before lobbing it at the spellwielding kobold in question.

OOC: Fire Bolt: 1d20+3=8, 1d10=5


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Lester turns sheet white and freezes in terror. He had been in denial when he followed along that he would be involved in any sort of combat, and with the flurry of movement and attacks his senses are nearly overwhelmed. But that kobold that conjured fire, something about that awakens an automatic response drilled into him long ago by practice wizard duels long past.
> 
> He squeaks out a few arcane words as he rubs his hands together. When he pulls them apart a white hot ball of plasma pops into existence. A trained mage might call it sloppy work, as little sparks constantly fly off of it as if it were some festival dazzler. But Lester grabs it in his right hand, unhurt by his own magical fire, and turns sideways. He leans back, winds up for a throw and protests, "But I have never killed anyone before, at least intentionally!" just before lobbing it at the spellwielding kobold in question.
> 
> OOC: Fire Bolt: 1d20+3=8, 1d10=5




 The plasma ball sparks, swirls and weaves through the air like a drunken sailor on a bender. It sits, briefly, about 6 inches above the kobolds' head then streaks off into the sky where it bursts into the shape of a butterfly.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Bree shouts out "Reptilian scum! You will pay for despoiling our homeland, return to which foul hell spawned you." as she lays into the kobold before her with her sword.










*OOC:*


HP 8/13 

Attack K2 with Melee: +4 longsword (1d8 slashing)  if anyone attacks Lester or Ashurn, I'll use my reaction for my protection fighting style, to give the attacker disadvantage.   Please consider that a standing reaction for any ally adjacent to me.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Bree shouts out "Reptilian scum! You will pay for despoiling our homeland, return to which foul hell spawned you." as she lays into the kobold before her with her sword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Lashing out with your sword, you swing it mightily but the small reptiloid is able to twist so that your strike glances off it's armor.
[sblock]<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619032/">1d20+4=10</a> Got it on the protection.[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 26, 2014)

Within a few seconds, a lot of things have happened,  it happened so fast that Ashurn only knew he was first shot at and then stabbed at. But thanks to the chain mail he is wearing, none of the attacks did any actual damage to his body.

Without giving much though, Ashurn lifted his great sword and did an overhead swing towards the kobold that attacked Bree.









*OOC:*



Ashurn does a weapon melee attack against K2. 
1d20+5 to hit vs AC.
2d6+3 damage on hit.
Great Weapon Fighting style: Re-roll damage roll of 1's and 2's. Ashurn must use the new result.
@mips, if I fell the kobold in one hit, can I roll intimidate against the other kobold in front of Bree and Ashurn?
Like, snarling at the kobold saying,"You're next."?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

*End of round 1*



PierceSG said:


> Within a few seconds, a lot of things have happened,  it happened so fast that Ashurn only knew he was first  at and then stabbed at. But thanks to the chain mail he is wearing, none of the attacks did any actual damage to his body.
> Without giving much thought, Ashurn lifted his great sword and did an overhead swing towards the kobold that attacked Bree.



  You draw the huge blade and, with a mighty swing, bring the blade down upon the creatures' skull, splitting it open like a summer melon. 
 As the kobold drops to a heap at your feet, you turn your attention to its' neighbor with a wicked grin, which it returns with a hiss sounding much like a feral cat and showing its' own pointed teeth.

[sblock] To Hit <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619342/">1d20+5=15</a>
Damage <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619343/">2d6+3=10</a>
Serious overkill, there...
Intimidate<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619346/">1d20+2=4</a>
Apparently, they are not amused.
[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 26, 2014)

> Intimidate: 1d20+2=4
> Apparently, they are not amused.











*OOC:*


Should be a +4 due to +2 CHA mod and proficient in Intimidate? Not like it would help though.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 26, 2014)

Penton, no longer on his own, draws his trusty rapier, after immediately dropping his bow to the ground beside, knowing that he must win this duel at all costs. Nervous, he jabs his rapier directly toward his opponent's chest, hoping dearly to end this quickly.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Round 2*



Neikron said:


> Penton, no longer on his own, draws his trusty rapier, after immediately dropping his bow to the ground beside, knowing that he must win this duel at all costs. Nervous, he jabs his rapier directly toward his opponent's chest, hoping dearly to end this quickly.



  The bow falls lightly to the ground, nearby but out of the way. The rapier, light and quick unfortunately just glances of the Kobolds' armor.

[sblock]
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619567/">1d20+3=13</a>
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2014)

Heron is surprised at the rapid advance of the opponents.  He had thought by retreating he'd be able to stay out of their range. Having failed that, two creatures have borne down on him, and he is startled. So now he holds his ground. He holds his shield high, and pulls again into the ether, calling on supernal flames to assault the large lizard creature before him.

[sblock="OOC"] I'm not entirely sure, but I think technically the spell doesn't count as an attack, since it has no attack roll, but only a defensive save. So if it's not a ranged attack, there's no disadvantage. (cf. 5b p. 73). Anyways that's what I'm thinking. If so, it's another DC 13 Dex save, with the potential of 1d8=5 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron is surprised at the rapid advance of the opponents.  He had thought by retreating he'd be able to stay out of their range. Having failed that, two creatures have borne down on him, and he is startled. So now he holds his ground. He holds his shield high, and pulls again into the ether, calling on supernal flames to assault the large lizard creature before him.
> 
> [sblock="OOC"] I'm not entirely sure, but I think technically the spell doesn't count as an attack, since it has no attack roll, but only a defensive save. So if it's not a ranged attack, there's no disadvantage. (cf. 5b p. 73). Anyways that's what I'm thinking. If so, it's another DC 13 Dex save, with the potential of 1d8=5 damage.[/sblock]



  With a snap, the *Sacred Flames *burst into being, their white-hot fire crackling. This time, though, the large lizard is able to evade their tongues.
[sblock] <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4619949/">1d20=15</a>
 Yes, that's my understanding as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Kobold 1* attacks Penton with its' small sword, slipping the edge into a seam on the thigh and leaving a thin gash. It's painful, but not terrible.
*Kobold 3* Attacks Bree but stumbles and drops it's sword.
*Kobold 4* Slashes at Heron and is able to stab between the chain shirt and your greaves, leaving an ugly gash on the thigh.
*Kobold 5 *Stops short of the fray and fires a small bow at Bree, the arrow flies true and lodges in your upper right chest.
*Kobold 6* Fires its' bow at Bree as well but you're able to dodge the poorly-aimed shot.
The *Lizard* stabs at Heron again and tries to bash at you with the edge of it's shield but you are able to avoid both attacks.

[sblock]
 Updated map: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Ubler1.jpg
K1 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620001/">1d20+1=14</a> 2 damage
K3 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620003/">1d20+1=2</a>
K4 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620006/">1d20+1=21</a> 4 damage
K5 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620010/">1d20+3=21</a> 5 dmg
K6 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620011/">1d20+3=10</a> 
Lz <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4620012/">1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=11</a>
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2014)

Heron winces at the pain as the kobold strikes home, and realizes that he might need to draw a weapon before this battle is completed.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 26, 2014)

Penton glances down at the results of the blow, as a moderate amount of blood flows down his leg. It could be worse, but the blood gives him a sense of even more urgency. His grip on the rapier tightens, and he digs his feet firmly into the dirt below for leverage -- this is now a matter of life and death.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 26, 2014)

A little colour returns to Lester's face as he conjures another blistering hot sparkler. "This is not the time for you to develop a sense of aesthetic accomplishment!" he declares plaintively to his spell as he lobs it at the kobold mage.

OOC: Fire Bolt1d20+3=18, 1d10=1 . So much hit, so little damage,  .


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> A little colour returns to Lester's face as he conjures another blistering hot sparkler. "This is not the time for you to develop a sense of aesthetic accomplishment!" he declares plaintively to his spell as he lobs it at the kobold mage.
> OOC: Fire Bolt1d20+3=18, 1d10=1 . So much hit, so little damage,  .




The white-hot mote of flame erupt from your hand, positively quivering with energy. With a deft twist of the wrist, almost like you knew what you were doing, it steaks over and bursts upon the creatures' armor, singeing it's scaly face.

ooc: Can't *buy* a break... Props for playing him as-is, though.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 28, 2014)

Bree will attack the closes Kobold preferring to stay within 5 feet of her companions, but will move to attack if need be.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 28, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Bree will attack the closes Kobold preferring to stay within 5 feet of her companions, but will move to attack if need be.




 Your longsword flashes, dancing around the beast then, suddenly, penetrates its' leather armor, skewering the creature. It falls to the ground with a sigh, blood leaking out through the slash.
 You look to the small creature briefly then, with grim determination, the ones just a short way away holding bows.

[sblock]
Hit <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4622556/">1d20+4=18</a>
Damage 1d8+2=6
[/sblock]


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 29, 2014)

As the kobold fell to the ground dead, blood leaking out of the wound Bree inflicted, Ashurn turns clockwise and runs towards the lizardman who is currently engaged with Heron.

"Why don't you pick on someone of your own size!", shouted Ashurn, as he swings his greatsword from left to right at the lizardman.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 29, 2014)

*End of round 2*



PierceSG said:


> As the kobold fell to the ground dead, blood leaking out of the wound Bree inflicted, Ashurn turns clockwise and runs towards the lizardman who is currently engaged with Heron.
> 
> "Why don't you pick on someone of your own size!", shouted Ashurn, as he swings his greatsword from left to right at the lizardman.




Leaving the corpse of the Kobold lying in a growing pool of crimson, you step across and sweep your blade at the Lizardkin who, hearing your call, is able to avoid the blow.









*OOC:*


1d20+4=11


----------



## Neikron (Aug 29, 2014)

Penton's light wound feels a lot worse than it is, but Penton's never been one to get into a fair scrap like this. The thought of parrying the next strike and waiting this out tactfully crosses Penton's mind. But, really, is that not but waiting out the inevitable? Penton, seeing one of his companions take another opponent down, gains more confidence, and proclaims, _"This has to end now!" _Penton, as fearful as we was, can now focus clearly on this fight. He needs one well-placed strike to end this, and that's what he plans to do. 

*Penton makes a swift, concentrated jab with his rapier, aiming towards the midsection of this creature, hoping this attempt will be the only attempt needed.*

GM: 



Spoiler



I'd like to have that focus represent my using the inspiration I had previously gained.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Round 3*



Neikron said:


> Penton's light wound feels a lot worse than it is, but Penton's never been one to get into a fair scrap like this. The thought of parrying the next strike and waiting this out tactfully crosses Penton's mind. But, really, is that not but waiting out the inevitable? Penton, seeing one of his companions take another opponent down, gains more confidence, and proclaims, _"This has to end now!" _Penton, as fearful as we was, can now focus clearly on this fight. He needs one well-placed strike to end this, and that's what he plans to do.
> 
> *Penton makes a swift, concentrated jab with his rapier, aiming towards the midsection of this creature, hoping this attempt will be the only attempt needed.*



_"This has to end now!" _you proclaim with grim determination. The Kobold snarls and hisses in return as you work your rapier. Suddenly you see your opening and jab the tip right through the creatures' neck. Blood spurts out of the hole as you remove your rapier but you are able to dance out of the way of the gore.
 The creature falls, limp, to the ground.

[sblock]
1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=11
1d8+3=11
I don't know if Advantage would have mattered, but nice use of it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2014)

Heron tries again to desperately pull fire down on the advancing lizard. In his panic, however, he is unable to fully formulate the words and the spell fizzles before it begins.

[sblock="OOC"] Another DC 13 Dex save, with the potential of 1d8=1 damage. Ugh.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron tries again to desperately pull fire down on the advancing lizard. In his panic, however, he is unable to fully formulate the words and the spell fizzles before it begins.




Despite, or possibly because of, your rushed casting, the Lizardkin completely fails to dodge the *sacred flame* you called upon it. Its' scaly body hisses and sizzles as the flames dance upon it.

[sblock]1d20=3[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Aug 31, 2014)

The kobold next to Heron *disengages* from the melee and moves cautiously toward the back of the house, as does the Lizardkin, hissing 'foul skin things' in anger.
 The two kobolds with bows fire off arrows, the first at Heron. The arrow flies true but heron is able to bring up his shield to deflect it harmlessly away.
 The second fires its' arrow at Bree, but she is nimbly able to avoid the clumsy shot.

[sblock]
Disengage: If you take the Disengage action, your movement doesn’t provoke opportunity attacks for the rest of the turn.
Kobold 51d20+3=16
Kobold 61d20+3=13
updated map: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/651590/Ubler1.jpg
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2014)

Lester, while being incredibly foolish, is not a complete idiot and sees that his allies seem to be shifting focus towards the lizard man. The mage conjures up another sizzler and tosses it at the lizard, but his foe sees it coming and dodges comfortably. "I tried to tell you people I was no good for fighting!" he shrieks angrily, both frustrated and frightened.

OOC: Fire Bolt: 1d20+3=9, 1d10=7


----------



## mips42 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Lester, while being incredibly foolish, is not a complete idiot and sees that his allies seem to be shifting focus towards the lizard man. The mage conjures up another sizzler and tosses it at the lizard, but his foe sees it coming and dodges comfortably. "I tried to tell you people I was no good for fighting!" he shrieks angrily, both frustrated and frightened.



  The *firebolt* fizzles and pops as it soars off into the evening sky. It lurches to the right and then promptly dives to the ground and bursts, incinerating a defenseless frog.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bree snarls 'Foul thing, steel is the cure for your kind.' The step up to the Lizard kin and strikes out with her sword. The blade flases in the wan light and bites into the creatures side, taking out a decent chunk.

[sblock]
1d20+4=23
1d8+2=6
[/sblock] [MENTION=82463]PierceSG[/MENTION]


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Bree snarls 'Foul thing, steel is the cure for your kind.' The step up to the Lizard kin and strikes out with her sword. The blade flases in the wan light and bites into the creatures side, taking out a decent chunk.
> 
> [sblock]
> 1d20+4=23
> ...












*OOC:*



If possible to reach the lizard man without provoking AoO,  Ashurn will move to the lizard man and does an attack. Or else he will attempt to move to any other nearest target and attack them instead.
Also, if possible I would like to knock the lizard man unconscious instead of slaying it. All the kobold must due though.






"Foul beast, taste the steel of my blade!"
Seeing the enemies running 
away, Ashurn's courage rises as he charges towards the nearest foe and thrust the tip of his great sword towards the foe!


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> "Foul beast, taste the steel of my blade!"
> Seeing the enemies running
> away, Ashurn's courage rises as he charges towards the nearest foe and thrust the tip of his great sword towards the foe!



  With a shout of "Foul beast, taste the steel of my blade!", Ashurn moves confidently up to the Lizardkin, brandishing the large blade. With a feint and a swift step, he brings the blade down, cleaving the creature from shoulder to hip. It falls to the ground in a gruesome heap.

[sblock]
AoO only happen if you try to LEAVE a threatened space. no worries.
1d20+4=17
2d6+3=15 Eww, messy.
[/sblock] [MENTION=6778065]Neikron[/MENTION]


----------



## Neikron (Sep 4, 2014)

Penton quickly picks up his bow, puts the sword in the sheathe, and makes his way (in an outside arc) towards his companions. Penton, on his toes is ready to dive out of the way of an oncoming attack, if need be. He hopes, and thinks, it's over now, though.

GM: 



Spoiler



Dodge action for the rest of the turn, as I make my way toward the companions


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

mips42 said:


> With a shout of "Foul beast, taste the steel of my blade!", Ashurn moves confidently up to the Lizardkin, brandishing the large blade. With a feint and a swift step, he brings the blade down, cleaving the creature from shoulder to hip. It falls to the ground in a gruesome heap.
> 
> [sblock]
> AoO only happen if you try to LEAVE a threatened space. no worries.
> ...












*OOC:*


Can't we keep him barely alive and unconscious instead?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can't we keep him barely alive and unconscious instead?











*OOC:*


If I were a mean GM I'd say flat no but will instead say that he was hit with the flat of the blade and lays at your feet unconscious, bleeding out of his nose. Hooray for retcon!


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 5, 2014)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If I were a mean GM I'd say flat no but will instead say that he was hit with the flat of the blade and lays at your feet unconscious, bleeding out of his nose. Hooray for retcon!











*OOC:*


 Thank you!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 8, 2014)

Heron advances on one of the kobolds (one of the archers if he is within range, otherwise the closest one).

He is concerned about the fight, and is unsure why his colleagues are sparing these fiends. As he advances, he draws the short-sword from his hip and in a sweeping motion brings it down on the kobold. 

His swing goes wide, though (1d20+4=5), and is easily dodged by the rat-like lizard.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

*All done*

The two Kobolds with bows *dash* away, around the barn and disappear into the night, the last kobold makes a desperate attempt to conjure up a mote of flame. The firebolt forms beautifully and explodes in Brees face, burning her badly. Then, it turns to try to run after its' cohorts but this leaves it open to a retaliatory strike from Heron, who easily trips up the reptiloid and runs it through.

 With no more foes in sight and those at your feet dead or unconscious, the short, ugly fight is over. The house, barn animal pens and surrounding fields seem all the more ominous and the night is, once again, eerily quiet.

[sblock]
Kobold, with Disadvantage
1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=18
1d10+1=9
Heron
1d20+4=20
1d8+2=10
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Dream66, I didn't give Bree a chance at a AoO because, as I remembered, Bree only had 8hp remaining and the kobold managed 9 so I figured Bee would be unconscious at best.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 8, 2014)

Ashurn seeing Bree unconscious, hollered at Heron, "Heron! Please attend to Bree, she's bleeding out fast!", as Ashurn heads towards the cart to pick up the hempen rope and running back to the now unconscious lizardman, tying it up. "We'll be having a lot of questions for it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 8, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> Ashurn seeing Bree unconscious, hollered at Heron, "Heron! Please attend to Bree, she's bleeding out fast!", as Ashurn heads towards the cart to pick up the hempen rope and running back to the now unconscious lizardman, tying it up. "We'll be having a lot of questions for it."




Heron is suspicious that the fight might not be over yet, but turns towards Bree, and touches her gently on the forehead, where the firebolt has singed her face. "Be cured" he says simply as a spark dances over the wound, suturing the open wound together.  

(1d8+3 hit points restored; I'm going to stop rolling myself and let the DM do it)

Heron cautiously stands and looks to his colleagues. "How many of you are ready to move? And why are we keeping that thing alive? Does anyone speak draconic?"

He barely waits for an answer, and does not give a second look to Bree, confident his magic has worked: "There are some kobolds still alive, and at least one of them is a spell caster. I presume they will come rescue their colleague here if they discover he has been spared. We should go around the house -- as a group -- and then see what has become of the owner. If any of you are too weak or want to wait here with the lizard thing, go ahead."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 8, 2014)

"Not me, sorry," says Lester, breathing heavily. "One of many disappointments to my master, I think, but I chose to study languages that would allow me to converse with scholars, not translate arcane texts."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Healing for Bree*









*OOC:*


1d8+3=11 healing


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 8, 2014)

Bree comes to with a cough.   She shakes her head, as if waking from a funk while regaining her feet.

"Yeah, I'm ready to go.   Lets get this over with"


----------



## Neikron (Sep 8, 2014)

Penton obsessively wipes off the blood he has just recently gained. After a few moments he regains some of his composure, and heads with the others toward the house. His hands, still somewhat shaking, grip the hilt of his blade and squeeze, as if thinking he may lose it at any moment. Normally he would be first to enter, quietly, but it is quite clear that Penton does not want to run into any more trouble.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

The house stands silent. The windows are dark, the front door closed, the side door slightly ajar from when the Kobolds burst out of it. There is no discernible movement from inside or anywhere near the house.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 8, 2014)

Heron, his blade still drawn, advances towards the open door and calls inside. 

"Anyone there?"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron, his blade still drawn, advances towards the open door and calls inside.
> 
> "Anyone there?"



  As you approach the side door and peer in, you can see a large open space, likely a living or common room. In the gloom you can make out a sturdy table and chairs roughly in the center of the room. The floor is a jumble of broken pottery, torn fabric and other similar item.
 Your call is unanswered. The house is totally silent.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 9, 2014)

After tying up the lizard man, gagging it up as well as restraining it to make sure he can't escape, Ashurn followed the rest of the party into the house with his great sword out in front of him.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 10, 2014)

Heron checks to see if anyone is staying with the captive. If they are, or if it is unconscious, fine.
If not, then he knocks it unconscious, casts _spare the dying_ if needed, which will give them 1-4 hours. 

Then he will proceed to enter the house, sword drawn. and cautiously checking for any ambushes.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

Once inside the side door, there is a decent sized space. In the near-dark, it's difficult to see much but you can make out a stone fireplace along the same wall as the door, a sturdy-looking table and chairs roughly in the center of the room, a rough staircase heading up along the wall to your left and a open doorway across the room.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 10, 2014)

"Lester, would you mind lighting up the fireplace with your magic?", asked Ashurn as he walks towards the left side of the doorway, looking out for any movements.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2014)

"You, um, might want to take a step back," says Lester. The wizard rolls up his sleeves and conjures a sparkler between his hands. He tries to _gently_ lob it into the fireplace, but when it makes contact it explodes and sends debris from the fireplace scattering everywhere. It does, however, accomplish the goal of lighting a fire.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

The ash and shattered bits of wood from the fireplace only add to the debris that is on the floor here and the light from the fire does little to make the room more cheerful.
 Nearly every part of the floor is covered with debris of one kind or another including broken pottery, torn bedding and broken furniture. Sitting upon the mantle is a mostly-intact lantern that is easily lit.
 The yellow light of the oil lantern only serves to make the scene look worse. The table, chairs and even the walls show scars that would appear to be claw marks from the Kobolds, Lizardkin or both. You seriously doubt if there is more than one thing outside the table, chairs and lantern that is intact here.
 To your left you can see what would be the front door, a open doorway that likely leads to the kitchen area almost directly across the room from the door you entered, as well as the rough stairway heading to the second floor.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 10, 2014)

Heron opens the door that is ajar further with the tip of his short sword, before entering himself once he believes it to be safe.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Heron opens the door that is ajar further with the tip of his short sword, before entering himself once he believes it to be safe.



ooc: There is no door that is ajar other than the one you came in. There is the front door that is closed and a doorway (no door).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 10, 2014)

mips42 said:


> ooc: There is no door that is ajar other than the one you came in. There is the front door that is closed and a doorway (no door).




ooc: sorry - if no door, and the kitchen looks clear, then heron will start going upstairs.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 11, 2014)

Bree will allow everyone else to follow up the stairs the take up the rear cautious about ambushes.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 11, 2014)

Seeing Heron going up the stairs, Ashurn follows closely behind.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 11, 2014)

After a brief peek into the kitchen, you head up the steep steps to the second floor. 
 The stairs lead up along the south wall to the second floor. Once there, the pale lantern light reveals another large open space, nearly half of the upper floor, with another fireplace along the west wall.
 In this space there is a heavy woolen rug on the floor, a padded seat and a small shelf with a book, a small box, and several crude paintings that look like they might have been made by a child.
 Along the north wall, there is a door directly across from the stairs and at least one more down a narrow hallway to the east.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 11, 2014)

"Is anyone here?" Heron calls out. "The monsters have all gone."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 11, 2014)

(silence)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 12, 2014)

Heron makes a mental note to check the book later, but heads for th door across from the stairs, opening it, and then cautiously proceeding through.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 12, 2014)

In the room you find a decent sized bed roughly centered in the room, its' blankets and quilts rumpled and tossed as if the occupant left suddenly, a wardrobe against the left wall, a small table near the bed and another woolen rug on the floor.
 On the small table is a pottery mug and, near the table on the floor is a small stuffed toy that appears to be a rabbit.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 12, 2014)

Heron sees enough signs of a child belonging in the house to make him look under the bed, and if that's clear to check the wardrobe.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 12, 2014)

Penton, still trying to shake off the battle from earlier, stands by the door; gazing into nothing, seemingly, as the other toss the room for clues.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking under the bed reveals only dust, and the the wardrobe holds only clothing.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 13, 2014)

Ashurn stands guard by the door with his great sword in hand while Heron searches the room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 13, 2014)

PierceSG said:


> Ashurn stands guard by the door with his great sword in hand while Heron searches the room.




Seeing Ashurn, Heron puts his sword away. He grabs the stuffed bunny, and starts to move down the hallway to the last room in the house.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2014)

Without any further instructions forthcoming from the others, Lester sort of absently wanders off and begins poking around at random things. You never know what may yield some interesting tidbit of information.

OOC: Investigation: 1d20+3=8


----------



## mips42 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wandering though the upper story, Lester finds a small workspace with hand tools and some unfinished wood toys.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 15, 2014)

"So um where did everyone go?"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 15, 2014)

*OOC:*


 I'm going to change tactics here. sorry.






 The patrol of the house yields no people but plenty of signs that they were here no more than a day or possibly two ago.
 The smaller room upstairs was storage, old and broken furniture as well as several square chests used for storing winter clothes and quilts.
 The book seen earlier is revealed to be a battered but still serviceable common primer (a faded picture of an apple with the letter A, etc.). on the inside cover there are two names: Dieter, which has been crossed out, and Cora.
 In both of the smaller bedrooms you find evidence of children, likely  one boy and one girl. Both rooms showed signs of struggle: mussed and torn bedding as well as spots of blood on the floor.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 18, 2014)

Penton leans on a wall by the front entrance of the house, eager to get this over with.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2014)

Heron leaves the house, and makes a point to close the door. 

He checks visually to see if the prisoner is still there, and whether he's struggling (or conscious). If all seems well, he heads to the barn to see if there are animals that have been left unfed.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 19, 2014)

Not willing to let Heron roam about alone after the previous fight, Ashurn tags along to the barn.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 19, 2014)

Bree  make sure no one can hear her, then says a soft prayer "Helm, I ask you to watch over these children, protect them, but if they are beyond your reach, may Kelemvor judge them with kindness and mercy."

With that joins the others outside.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 19, 2014)

On the way out of the house, you pass by the Lizarkin. It is still quite unconscious and appears as though it will be for some time yet.
 Outside, it is nearly completely dark now. The stars shine bright in the night sky and a pale crescent moon low on the horizon give a bit of light, but you are definitely glad for the lantern to light the way to the barn.
 As you approach close to the large bay doors, you hear a soft rustling, as if hay is being moved.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 19, 2014)

Ashurn whispers, "Do you want me to charge and kick open the doors?", as he eyes the barn doors.









*OOC:*


 If anyone perception is good enough, maybe they could advice what Ashurn to do, like if the barn door is too thick and sturdy for him to knock open, advise him not to charge.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2014)

Heron is still confused about what the group intends to do with the lizard creature, but since it is unconscious, he is for the moment unconcerned.

As he approaches the barn, Heron is unconcerned by the darkness, and in fact barely notices that it's gotten dark. He hears the rustling, and so does not yet put away his sword, but doesn't see the immediate likelihoodof combat. 

He turns to Ashurn, and says "Wait a moment." He then calls out in common, "Is there anyone inside there? We are here to help you."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 19, 2014)

The barn door is a sliding door and is open approximately three feet. The interior is totally dark. At the sound of voices, the rustling stops.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2014)

Lester retrieves a torch from his pack and proceeds to light it, or try to light it, which some poorly controlled magical sparks. After a few moments the pitch catches, and the party has light to see by in the darkness. "Hello?" he says timidly as he approaches the barn door and holds out his torch just inside to provide something to see.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

With a furoius rustling, a large, grey striped cat rushes out of the barn door, jumps at Lester and, with a dexterity he didn't know he had, Lester manages to catch it in his arms.
 The cat then begins to purr loudly and issues a furtive 'mrowr'?
 The cat is wearing a leather collar that has the word 'Peasea' carved into it.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2014)

Lester almost drops his torch, which 'Peasea' would not likely have appreciated. At least, Lester has never known a cat to enjoy being lit on fire. Certainly not his old master's familiar, that was for certain... 

"Um, mrowr?" the mage imitates, at a loss for words. He awkwardly attempts to snuggle the cat in one arm before passing off the torch so that he does not make such a hack job of it.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 21, 2014)

Penton taps his foot anxiously, while taking a seat on the front porch of the farmhouse, waiting for everyone to finish their searches. _"What's taking them so long?"_ he says under his breath. Penton eyes the field to the side of the house; almost expecting, and fearing, something popping out of it all of a sudden. After a few moments he goes back to waiting silently, listening closely to the sound of the wind and the minor sounds that accompany it.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2014)

The barn door slides open to reveal a large central space with two smaller stalls on either side and there is a ladder leading to  a loft above.
 One of the stalls contains the partially eaten remains of a cow, the others are empty. The loft is nearly full of loose hay and barley.
 Other than Peasea, there are no other creatures here.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 24, 2014)

Penton can no longer remain calm on the porch of the house and makes his way to the barn, to see if the others have stumbled upon something.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2014)

Heron emerges from the barn, and heads back the the cart. Part way there he remembers about the captive. 

"Are we ready to kill this one yet and get a move on, or are we waiting?" he asks.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 24, 2014)

Ashurn walks over to the tied up lizard, clamp his hand on its throat and held it up, giving it two tight slaps, trying to wake it up.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 24, 2014)

After manhandling and slapping the lizardkin, its head lolls a bit for a few seconds, then it opens its eyes. It seems to have trouble focusing for a moment then, seeing its abuser, hisses loudly and says 'filthhhhhh! Letsss us go or kills us, Ssith says nothing.'


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 25, 2014)

mips42 said:


> After manhandling and slapping the lizardkin, its head lolls a bit for a few seconds, then it opens its eyes. It seems to have trouble focusing for a moment then, seeing its abuser, hisses loudly and says 'filthhhhhh! Letsss us go or kills us, Ssith says nothing.'




Upon hearing that, Ashurn punched the lizardmen in the snout. "Really? I could do this all day.", snarled Ashurn, with his left hand still choking the lizardmen while he punched it with his right fist.

"You can either tell us something useful and I grant you a swift death or I can make it real slow for you. I might even tend to your wounds, heal you up and do it all over again."









*OOC:*


Ashurn tries to intimidate it.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks back at you with cold, staring eyes, laughs a hissing laugh and says "Skin thin likess uss, he tapss uss like egg-mother" then spits a bloody glob at your feet.

[sblock]1d20+4=6[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2014)

Lester thinks on what he has learned on the bestial races like the lizard men in case there is something that might make this conversation more interesting or productive.

OOC: History: 1d20+3=8. Bleh, not doing too hot on these skill checks.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 25, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Lester thinks on what he has learned on the bestial races like the lizard men in case there is something that might make this conversation more interesting or productive.
> 
> OOC: History: 1d20+3=8. Bleh, not doing too hot on these skill checks.



Cold blooded and cold-hearted is about all you can recall.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 26, 2014)

Heron does not like torturing enemies, even ones as harsh as this. It accomplishes nothing, and to his mind is cruel. He does not know his compatriots well, but this is distasteful.

He returns to the cart, and does not sit in the back as he has done. He sits on the front bench -- much more comfortable than the back -- and waits for the others to join him. He thinks about the former inhabitants of this house, and of the mixed reaction that they have received at the different t farms.  This one has hurt him the most, though. He thinks of the short-lived humans and their small children, who had left signs, but no clear indication of what had happened to them.

Heron hopes this will not take long.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 26, 2014)

Penton cannot stomach the treatment of this creature, and follows Heron's lead, back to the cart.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 26, 2014)

Seeing the reaction from both Penton and Heron, "Count yourself lucky that my friends do not condone torture." Saying that, Ashurn removes his left hand from the fiend's neck, then together with his right hand, drew and swung the greatsword down at the lizard men, splitting it right in the middle, sparing it from further pain and sufferings.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 26, 2014)

*splortch*


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 27, 2014)

Ashurn swung his greatsword in an arc, getting rid of the blood from his blade. He then sheathed(sp?) his weapon and walked towards where Heron and Penton are waiting at. "I'm done. Sorry to let you see the ugly side of me. Wanted to get some information out of the slithering fiend incase they have kidnapped the kids.", said Ashurn to the party.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2014)

Heron grunts, and hopes we'll be moving soon. He runs his thumb over the head of the child's doll that he picked up, distracted.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2014)

After inspecting the house and barn, you are no closer to finding the Ublers.
 The house stands, silent. The small fire in the fireplace gives some warmth, but no cheer.
 In the yard is the Lizardkin and the bodies of the kobolds slain earlier. The chicken yard, animal pen and well are all nearby.
 Peasea seems content to lie in a furry ball near Lester, snoring slightly.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

A further exploration of the grounds reveals no living animals in the animal pen, only grisly, mutilated corpses. The chicken yard reveals only the remains of a chicken, which is clearly something the Kobold was snacking upon before he joined the fight. A second tour of the house reveals a crudely drawn map.
 After some examination, you are able to determine it is a map of the local area. A rough circle marked where Herons' hold would be, another for Crown point and a third, to the north where there is no known settlement.
 Just as you'd about given up, it is in the well that the bodies of the Ublers Mother, father, teen-aged son and young daughter, are found. Each with wither their throats slit or heads horribly bashed in.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 4, 2014)

"Well, that was unsuitably awful of those saurian things to kill you family, Peasea," says Lester sympathetically as he strokes the cat gently. "It must have been terrible for you." 

"I think we should move on as soon as possible. Whatever is marked there on the map, it can probably wait..."


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 4, 2014)

"Maybe we should move towards where the kobolds went? If they have a camp or a nest, I would like to eradicate it.", said Ashurn as he sees the bodies in the well.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2014)

"I think you are both right. We need to get rid of this burden to which we have committed ourselves. Crown Point needs its relief. When we get there, we can offer to go to this mysterious base (that might be information they could use as well), or see whether we are needed most there.  There's no scale here, but given that this mysterious point is as far away as both the towns n our journey, it might be a huge settlement, and it might also be quite far away.  I think we can't tell, and so should get rid of the cart, that would never make the path. Those are my thoughts at least: if someone doesn't want to come on the journey, we can also leave them safe as can be in Crown Point.

But for now, it is dark, and we have corpses that need tending to. I suggest we spend the night here.Can someone please take the first watch? Does anyone need healing before I rest?" He looks wearily at his companions, and does what he can if needed.

Assuming there are no objections, Heron begins his meditation cycle, leaving the others to sleep or rest as they wish. 

A few hours later, assuming that goes well, he begins to tend to the bodies. He fishes them out of the well and lines them up. Can he tell from the animal corpses if they've been recently slaughtered? Perhaps there is meat that can be salvaged, or perhaps they should all be burned. That's too big a task for this group, obviously, but he looks for a respectful way of disposing of the bodies: lining them up indside the house where they may be safe from any scavengers; or in a bonfire. 

Heron will take cues form anyone who understands these people's culture better than he does. He leaves the toy animal he picked up on top of the little girl. 

If that all goes well, he is ready to move on.  

OOC:  Hey tem; feel free to interrupt or insert actions in any of this; I'm not try ing to be prescriptive, just to move us along.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 4, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "I think you are both right. We need to get rid of this burden to which we have committed ourselves. Crown Point needs its relief. When we get there, we can offer to go to this mysterious base (that might be information they could use as well), or see whether we are needed most there.  There's no scale here, but given that this mysterious point is as far away as both the towns n our journey, it might be a huge settlement, and it might also be quite far away.  I think we can't tell, and so should get rid of the cart, that would never make the path. Those are my thoughts at least: if someone doesn't want to come on the journey, we can also leave them safe as can be in Crown Point.
> 
> But for now, it is dark, and we have corpses that need tending to. I suggest we spend the night here.Can someone please take the first watch? Does anyone need healing before I rest?" He looks wearily at his companions, and does what he can if needed.
> 
> ...




"I'll take the first watch.", said Ashurn without any hesitation, as he looks around before settling down beside a tree keeping vigilance over the camp.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "I think you are both right. We need to get rid of this burden to which we have committed ourselves. Crown Point needs its relief. When we get there, we can offer to go to this mysterious base (that might be information they could use as well), or see whether we are needed most there.  There's no scale here, but given that this mysterious point is as far away as both the towns n our journey, it might be a huge settlement, and it might also be quite far away.  I think we can't tell, and so should get rid of the cart, that would never make the path. Those are my thoughts at least: if someone doesn't want to come on the journey, we can also leave them safe as can be in Crown Point.
> 
> But for now, it is dark, and we have corpses that need tending to. I suggest we spend the night here.Can someone please take the first watch? Does anyone need healing before I rest?" He looks wearily at his companions, and does what he can if needed.
> 
> ...




ooc: The Ublers and the animals you can find were all killed within the last day or two, no more. Generally, they would be buried but that would take at least four hours by multiple people for four graves.

 Someone thinks to douse the fire in the fireplace so the house won't burn down. Someone else thinks to clean the bodies of the family, dress them and lay them in state in their house, covered by blankets.
 It is a somber, but quiet night in the camp and the usual chatter is missing tonight. The dawn comes, cold and clear, with the promise of a decent day and you are on your way again with your wagon.
 The next four days pass slowly, the weather holds but fall is coming and will be here soon.
 Finally you come to the crest of a small hill and, in the distance, you can see the town of Crown Point. You can see small figures moving about the wooden palisade, as well as on the grounds surrounding it and lazy wisps of smoke wafting up from various parts of the town. From this vantage it is easy to tell that several, if not most of the buildings have sustained some damage.
 It is a short time later when you approach the heavy gates, there are any numbre of people a short distance away holding shovels, picks, and various other implements. There seem to be a greater number of elderly, women and young to teen-aged children. Standing in front of the gate is a Dwarf in heavy mail, left arm in a sling, one side of his beard badly singed but carrying a heavy, bearded ax. "What're ye for?" he asks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2014)

"Relief, from Herons' Hollow," announces Heron, with a tilt of his neck to point to the supplies. "And perhaps reinforcements."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

At this the dwarf gives a gap-toothed smile 'It's about dadburned time!
 'Open up, Gritch! And fetch Silverthorn, he'll want to to talk to these ones!'
 Within moments, you hear large bars being moved and the gate swings open, revealing a battered and burnt Crown Point. Nearly every building you can see has at least some damage. Some have been recently repaired, mostly homes. Others stand empty with still smoldering roofs.
 The ox' hooves echo weirdly in the nearly barren streets. You see only the very old or the very young loitering about, everyone able seems to be working hard, outside the palisade, repairing buildings, and bringing food and water to those in need.
 As soon as the cart is through, the large gate closes and is barred again, leaving only a small man-door open.
 Within a minute or two a large man with dark hair and an impressive mustache, wearing a dark grey cloak emblazoned with a three-pointed silver star approaches and says 'greeting and well met. I am Alain Silverthorn, current leader of what remains of Crown Point and her people. I understand you have come from Herons' Hollow. You are most welcome as is whatever you may have brought with you. You may leave the cart here, it will be taken by one of the people to be handed out according to need. Please, follow me.'
 With that, he leads you on a circuitous route to a large building. There is black soot staining the exterior walls, as well as the roof, which show signs of recent repair.
 He leads you into the building and offers you all seats. 'You may have noticed signs of damage to our fair town. I tell you now that we are lucky it is standing and that only the resilience of the people make that true.
 'Almost fourteen days ago, the Crown Point was attacked by a large, monstrous host. Goblins and Hobgoblins made up the bulk of the host but I know that I saw at least one Ogre as well. They pelted the palisade with arrows and stones for a night and a day, but the wall held. Then they started with the flaming pitch and arrows. We had not the men to fight the fires and the horde, though we certainly tried. They breached the gate and killed or captured many of our best warriors.
 'Then, their leader, a huge Hobgoblin called Kuruk came to the gate with a white banner, asking to treat with us. We could not refuse for they had us, if they had wanted to.
 'This Kuruk stated he wanted the wepaons of "The black sparrow". I told him truthfully I knew not what he spoke of. He said that I would and that I would deliver them withing one moon cycle or his host would return and burn Crown Point to the ground, and I believed him. Every few days he sends some of his host to harass our people.
 Right now, what we need most is knowledge. Who or what is this Black Sparrow? What are the weapons Kuruk spoke of? We just don't know.
 If I were not tied up with trying to restore Crown point, I would seek out master Kelik, who lives in a large building near the north wall. He has not been seen since before the creatures came, though so I have no knowledge if he is alive or dead.
 We are living upon borrowed tie already and, in truth I know not what you could do but I encourage you to try. My order, the silver thorn, will help in any way we can.'


----------



## Neikron (Oct 6, 2014)

Having time to clear his head on the wagon ride here, Penton has regained much of the composure he had previously lost. "Ogres, truly? Alongside others, working together. This cannot be a good omen," says Penton. 



Spoiler



If I can, I'd like to make an untrained history, or some other check, to figure out how likely it is that these creatures would be working alongside eachother, especially with the ogre, and the collective goal of finding this item



"We ought to tend to anywhere we're needed in the meantime, but first, we must find this Kelik," asserts Penton, in an unusual change of character. "This requires a swift response," he concludes.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 6, 2014)

Heron the hooded elf grunts approval to Penton's plan.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 7, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If I can, I'd like to make an untrained history, or some other check, to figure out how likely it is that these creatures would be working alongside eachother, especially with the ogre, and the collective goal of finding this item





Spoiler



Hobgoblins will often use Goblins for fodder and Ogres on occasion will join with a particularly formidable band or may be pressed into service if the hobgoblin leader is able to do so.


 'As sad as it is to say, we are still recovering parts of the town so you would be most welcome there. 
 'Also, Townmaster Evans is missing, presumed captured or killed but, if you find him alive, please ensure his safe return.
 'Finally, there is a matter I hesitate to mention. Near the northern wall there is a old warehouse that was being worked on to convert it to some sort of business or factory. It had been silent but, since the initial assault, there have been reports of seeing people in and around it but, we've been so busy digging out, dealing with the wall, the raiders and everything else we've not had time to investigate it.'


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2014)

"I-I-I, um, have some of my own b-business to attend to here as well," ventures Lester, made nervous again by new places and personages. "The same, uh, that brought me to H-Heron's Hollow."


----------



## Neikron (Oct 9, 2014)

Penton glances at Heron. "To the north end o' town then, shall we?" Penton asks, gesturing toward the road leading to the north end of town. "The sooner we get this all done, the better. I'd like to have this all behind me," Penton mentions, toward no one in particular.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 9, 2014)

'Oh, well,' Alain says. 'Of course if you have your own issues, you're free to pursue them.'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 9, 2014)

Heron nods to Penton, and then turns to the dwarf. "We'll check it out. We're here to help. It may be that we have a lead on where your Townmaster. Is there anyone official to whom we should provide our information?" He then turns to Lester, smiling, "I understand, Lester, if you need to be elsewhere, but I'd be grateful if you stayed with us."


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 10, 2014)

"It was a pleasure to be in a journey with you Lester. I hope our path will cross again.", said Ashurn to Lester.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 10, 2014)

'Anyone wearing the same Silverthorn emblem may be trusted with any information you may find. I wish you all good speed.'
 With that, he escorts the group back out of the room and into the street, shakes all hands heartily and begins to head back toward the front gates.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 17, 2014)

Looking around the town you momentarily feel a little lost but, finally, are able to start making your way towards the northern part of the city where you'd heard the sage was and where the mysterious building was. It is only a short time later when, out of the corner of your eyes, you are reasonably certain that you see someone pacing you.
 As you round a corner, you come to an abrupt halt as you see a group of ten to fifteen young toughs. They are, on average, about age 12 to 16, uniformly dirty and bedraggled-looking and carrying makeshift weapons, primarily broken lengths of wood and rocks. The tallest of the group points his bit of wood at you, a nail still in one end, and says 'far enough, lads. Drop it and off you'll go.'


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 18, 2014)

Seeing that, Ashurn tries to stifle a sniggle as best as he could.
With that done, he drew his greatsword from its scabbard. "Are you sure you want to do this?", snarled Ashurn.









*OOC:*


Ashurn uses Intimidate!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2014)

Heron slumps up behind Ashurn, clearly not having any of it. Heron is a *criminal* himself, and he knows that a gang this large will always have weaker allegiances. 

"Did you ever pick the wrong people to try and roll," he mutters, and starts to laugh.

(OOC: helping with the intimidate check, to create advantage).


----------



## Neikron (Oct 18, 2014)

Penton watches the others get agressive. Not wanting to have to kill anyone so young, he decides to play along with the act. "They are here,  men!" Penton shouts, directed outside of the alley, in the guise of expecting plenty of backup on the scene. Penton removes his sword from its resting spot, and readies it with a confidence only recently typical of the halfling. "Stand down at once, and we will work something out," Penton finishes.

GM: 



Spoiler



I'd like to attempt my ploy as a deception check


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2014)

At the sight of Ashurns' blade and hearing Herons' laughter, the group looks decidedly nervous. Looking towards their apparent leader, they seem to have second thoughts about their chances.
 He looks at Penton and nods slightly, 'nice try but the thorn is nowhere near here and all of his lackeys are repairing the front gate, for all the good it will do them. You've clearly got more than you need, I can smell it on you. So, I ask again, drop it and move on.'


----------



## Neikron (Oct 19, 2014)

Penton directs his stare at the leader of the group, silently, standing his ground. He tries to determine their first move, hoping these actions are just a bluff, not wanting to hurt these young ones. But his sword his gripped tight, ready for action, if it comes to that.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 19, 2014)

*Sigh* "Guess we will have to do them in too, like the lizardmen we've gutted. It's going to cost me to sharpen the blade again.", sighed Ashurn as the punks wouldn't back down.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 19, 2014)

OOC: so we're not rolling the intimidation? Or it simply wasn't effective with the deception check as well? I honestly do not even know what it is they want us to drop. If this is all just pre-fight-posturing, then Heron will attack, hopefully getting a surprise round...

IC:
"We don't have time for this. The rest of you, run if you want to live," says Heron, calling down fire from the sky on the leader's head. (Sacred flame, and ready with spare the dying if it drops him and the others scatter).


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2014)

OOC: The intimidation was somewhat effective, just not enough to get them to stand down. As for what it is they want you to drop...


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 20, 2014)

Seeing what Heron did, Ashurn went into his ready stance, blade in hand, preparing for the fight that has started.









*OOC:*


Can Ashurn ready a Charge action if anyone comes without 15 feet? IIRC, a Charge is half movement speed + attack action, which requires me to expend an action, right?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 20, 2014)

"We don't have time for this. The rest of you, run if you want to live," With that, Heron calls for is god's fire, which erupts from the street at the feet of the rabbles' leader. With a sharp yell, he narrowly avoids the fire. He and the group of would-be toughs scatter in all directions leaving only you standing in the streets.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 20, 2014)

Heron continues north.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 21, 2014)

Ashurn follows Heron, but with his greatsword unsheathed this time. His eyes keeping a vigilant lookout for further trouble as they press on ahead.


----------



## Neikron (Oct 21, 2014)

Penton keeps pace, closely behind the others, glad not to have had to fight the young ones.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 22, 2014)

The streets seem barren and you see no signs of the band of would-be attackers. It seems as though they've gone into hiding.
 It's a brief walk until you come out of the densely-packed housing into a small square. From here, there is a wide lane down to the waterfront and docks and, almost dead ahead, up on a knobby hill, you can see the dark-wood building Alain was referring to.
 At one time It may have been a elaborate mansion or a warehouse, it's difficult to say as nearly the entire outside is covered with scaffolding. Every window you can see is heavily boarded up but the large chimney pours out a noxious-looking black smoke. Whatever is burning must be producing tremendous heat.
 The approach to the building is a flagstone pathway that winds up the hill and around one side of the building. Clearly there is a door somewhere but, from here, you cannot see it.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 25, 2014)

Lester, for his part, has gone to search out the lead that brought him to Crown Point to begin with. Though it had not occurred to him before now, the mage idly wonders whether the death of his master's old colleague has anything to do with what is happening. It would seem passing strange that monsters should take interest in such a scholar, for sure, but who knows whether the machinations at play go beyond that.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 25, 2014)

mips42 said:


> At one time It may have been a elaborate mansion or a warehouse, it's difficult to say as nearly the entire outside is covered with scaffolding. Every window you can see is heavily boarded up but the large chimney pours out a noxious-looking black smoke. Whatever is burning must be producing tremendous heat.
> The approach to the building is a flagstone pathway that winds up the hill and around one side of the building. Clearly there is a door somewhere but, from here, you cannot see it.




Heron checks to see if his companions are with him, and then proceeds up the hill, looking for a way in.

"Someone is burning something in that place," he says.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 25, 2014)

"Well, I suppose that is the place Alain spoke of.", said Ashurn. "Should we just walk up to it?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 25, 2014)

"I don't see other options for us. Lead the way, little Greyrat?" he offers, but starts to march anyways. If Ashurn wants point, he can have it.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Lester, for his part, has gone to search out the lead that brought him to Crown Point to begin with. Though it had not occurred to him before now, the mage idly wonders whether the death of his master's old colleague has anything to do with what is happening. It would seem passing strange that monsters should take interest in such a scholar, for sure, but who knows whether the machinations at play go beyond that.



ooc: OOOH Splitting the party 
 From the small square, it's about six blocks or so to the west to a small hovel that is the reported hideout of the sage you were looking for. Other than it being a very ramshackle-looking place, it seems to have had no damage from the attack or the fire. As you approach, you hear a strong voice call 'you're a bit late. You should come in so that the tea and biscuits don't get cold.'


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 25, 2014)

With his greatword in hand, Ashurn strides up to the dilapidated building ahead with no intentions of hiding.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 26, 2014)

"Oh, do not mind if I do," says Lester with a weak smile. "Everyone seems to be a bit ruffled by this raid business. I am glad not everyone has forgotten the simple pleasures."

On the assumption that was an a completely open invitation he moves to open the door, slip in, and close it behind him. Would not want to let too much warm air out. "Nasty bit of business I suppose." 

Suddenly he exclaims, "Aha!" and gently pulls Peasea out of the warm place close to his body he had been keeping him. "This is my new cat. He lived on a farm, someways outside of town, but his family had their throats slit and were dumped down a well by kobold raiders led by a larger lizardkin."


----------



## Neikron (Oct 26, 2014)

*OOC:*


 On the assumption that Penton continued to follow the others into the house...





   Penton will sit down quietly, hands on lap. "Things are a bit crazy around here lately," Penton responds, but to no one in particular. He shrugs that thought off after a moment, and his mood lightens a fair bit. "So, what kind of tea do we have?" Penton asks, with a warm enthusiasm.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 26, 2014)

Neikron said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> On the assumption that Penton continued to follow the others into the house...
> ...












*OOC:*


Penton is with Ashurn and Heron. Lester is alone. You don't get to drink tea!


----------



## Neikron (Oct 26, 2014)

Penton flashes out of his brief daydream of drinking tea, and sees himself behind Ashern and Heron, disappointed by the lack of tea.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 26, 2014)

OOC: LOL NOt sure how I want to handle a split party... BTW, anyone know what happened with Dream66. Haven't heard from them in a while...
Lester: In front of you sits a man, looking much older and weathered than then voice would have led you to believe. He gives you just the hint of a smile 'Ah, hello Peasea. Sorry to hear about your old family, I'm sure your new one will take care of you well. Won't you, Lester Durndrake? Take care of him, that is. Please, sit and enjoy.'

Ashurn, Heron & Penton: It is a long walk along the heavy flagstone path around the large building. You can see where several sections have been added on to the pre-existing building and, the more you see, the more you thing that is was likely a manor at some point. After circling nearly 3/4 of the way around, you find a large rounded tower-like protrusion. On the far side, up against the more square portion of the building and nearly hidden you find the only door that has been in evidence so far. It is a heavy wooden thing banded in iron and a heavy iron lock.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 27, 2014)

Lesters sits and lets Peasea down onto the floor. He takes a cup of tea and takes a sip, and then remembers the letter. He sets the tea down quickly, a bit too heavily, though it appears none the worse for wear. Reaching back into the folds of his robe he draws out a folded letter. 

"You may have heard: Viarmon Trequet has departed our world rather abruptly," says Lester with a hint of humour, placing the letter on the table within reach of the sage. "At some point before that happened, he sent me this letter. Therein he poses a question that I have so far been unable to find the answer to. And I was hoping you could help me with that."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 27, 2014)

'Ah. A question seeking an answer.' He looks briefly at the letter and gives the faintest of smiles as he hands it back to you. 'What do you know of Viarmons' passing?'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 27, 2014)

mips42 said:


> It is a long walk along the heavy flagstone path around the large building. You can see where several sections have been added on to the pre-existing building and, the more you see, the more you thing that is was likely a manor at some point. After circling nearly 3/4 of the way around, you find a large rounded tower-like protrusion. On the far side, up against the more square portion of the building and nearly hidden you find the only door that has been in evidence so far. It is a heavy wooden thing banded in iron and a heavy iron lock.




Heron slumps up, hands in his pockets, and considers the lock. Is it locked from the outside or the in? He looks up -- any other possible means of entry higher up?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 27, 2014)

As best as you can tell, the lock locks the door from the inside, with the keyhole on the outside. All the ground level windows that you've seen are boarded up or blocked by scaffolds.


----------



## Neikron (Oct 27, 2014)

"Maybe we ought to think of another entrance," Penton replies, as if someone asked his opinion directly on the matter. 









*OOC:*


Are you implying that other floors do not have boarded windows? If so, how difficult does it look to scale?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 27, 2014)

*OOC:*


 Some windows are higher than others but the building appears to one, large floor. The higher windows are also smaller than the lower ones by about half. Your best guess is that the interior ceilings would be about 12' high. The walls are a combination of wood and stone, the stone would likely be more climbable if you did not want to try any of the scaffolds.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 28, 2014)

"Well, I do have a _lockpick_ in my hand right now...", said Ashurn, gesturing to the greatsword in his hand.









*OOC:*


How hard would it be for Ashurn to break the lock with his weapon?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 28, 2014)

*OOC:*


 A broadsword is not the best choice for hacking into a door. You'd be better off with an ax. However, doing so would take time and almost certainly alert anyone who may be inside.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 28, 2014)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> A broadsword is not the best choice for hacking into a door. You'd be better off with an ax. However, doing so would take time and almost certainly alert anyone who may be inside.












*OOC:*


Alright, now I need someone smarter to tell Ashurn that hacking down the door isn't the best idea or else he will proceed with it.


----------



## Neikron (Oct 30, 2014)

"Ashurn, my friend. Don't you think we ought to try something a bit less conspicuous? People are already on edge in this town. I don't think we need to be makin' more noise here. At least not until we exhaust some -- less noisy -- options," Penton responds to Ashurn's actions. Penton scratches his head, not knowing of any other solution for this.


----------



## PierceSG (Oct 30, 2014)

Ashurn sheaths his greatsword after hearing Penton's advice. "You're right. What am I thinking anyway? Heh.", said Ashurn as he too, scratches his head.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2014)

"Not much, I am afraid," answers Lester.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 31, 2014)

OOC: I'm surprised I have to ask 'have you actually tried opening the door?'


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2014)

OOC: we have not. Let's give it a shot!

IC:

Heron reaches out, and carefully, tries the door to see if it will open.


----------



## Neikron (Oct 31, 2014)

As Heron takes his chances with the door, Penton mumbles,  "Ah, now that is a more suitable response," followed by a brisk chuckle. Hand on his rapier, more nervous as of late, he expects things could happen any time; the alley incident still protruding at the forefront of his thoughts.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 2, 2014)

At first, the door does not want to seem to move but, after realizing that the door doesn't really fit the frame that well and tends to stick shut, you give it a solid shove and the door swings into the building.
 The interior is mostly dark, although light is now entering through the door and a bit is filtering in from above. This is a mostly circular space about 40' across, there are carcasses for upper and lower cabinets arranged along the walls as well as one to the right of the doorway. To your right is an angled wall with another, lighter, door in it. The door is currently closed.
The floor looks like it is in the process of either having tile placed or removed and, looking up, you can see a large hole in the ceiling that is currently covered with some boards and, presumably, an oilcloth to keep the rain out.
 From somewhere deep in the building you can hear a steady roar and it is easily five to ten degrees warmer here thn it was outside.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Rocks fall...*

Over a week with no replies=I give. Should you want to use these characters again, feel free to level up to 2nd.

Things you could have learned/done but didn't (in no particular order):
 The kobolds and lizardmen had a cave base to the north of the farmhouse.
 Alain Silverthorne had made a deal with the Goblins to take over Crown point (He'd been wanting control for years).
 The original townmaster was imprisoned under the warehouse that you'd just entered.
 The youth mob was after your food as Alain was only giving out food to those who supported him.
 The weapons mentioned were being brought in on a ship that would have arrived in a day or so.
 Alain was the black sparrow.
 Lester's master was poisoned by a member of the wizards court in a quest for power.
 There was no answer to Lesters' question (EG: the sound of one hand clapping or number of angels on the head of a pin)
 After casting fire down on the youth mob, Alain would have offered to bring you into his 'trusted circle' and revealed a lot of the above.
 The goblins had found an abandoned keep that they were using as a base not far to the south of Crown Point.

 Thanks for playing, sorry it didn't work out. Be well.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2014)

Mips42: 

I am really sorry to hear this. I do not remember getting a prompt for this message, and I see nothing in my inbox; have you cut the strings without checking with us first? That would be very unfortunate. I was enjoying this game and this character. I hope you will reconsider. 

If not, though, I apologize for myself; I had really tried to be a diligent player, answering promptly. I simply had not known you had posted.

Be well, and I hope we can play again. Thanks --

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Neikron (Nov 9, 2014)

I was really enjoying it, too. That's too bad.


----------



## PierceSG (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the game mips. Hope the other one will go better. >.<)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, thank you for as long as it went.


----------

